# Degree of Separation



## Hella

okay so it's kinda like the whole 6 degrees game, but not quite...lol here's the basics of it

name an actor/ess that starred in a movie with another actor/ress who starred in......
reply will be Movie title with another actor/ess who starred in....

trying really hard not to repeat anything....



so I will start with 

Dan Akroyd starred in Ghost Busters with Bill Murray who starred in....


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ghostbusters.

DOH! I think I need more practice.

Ok..Stripes with John Candy who starred in..


----------



## dougspaulding

*Planes, Trains, and Automobiles* with Steve Martin who starred in


----------



## krypt

roxanne with daryl hannah


----------



## lewlew

who starred in *The Final Terror *with Rachel Ward, who starred in...


----------



## Sinister

...Who starred with Jason Patrick in *After Dark, My Sweet.*


----------



## TipoDeemin

...Who starred in The Lost Boys with Keifer Sutherland, who starred in...


----------



## krypt

who stared in flatliners with kevin bacon


----------



## Hella

who starred in Hollow Man with Elizabeth Shue ...


----------



## dougspaulding

...who's hot - I mean who starred in *Cocktail* (yes, I saw it) with Tom Cruise...


----------



## krypt

topgun with val kilmer


----------



## grapegrl

...who starred with Jon Gries in _Real Genius_...


----------



## Dr Morbius

..who starred in *Napolian Dynamite *with *Jon Heder*


----------



## mrklaw

who was in "Just Like Heaven" with Reese Witherspoon


----------



## dougspaulding

...who starred in the wonderful *Walk the Line* with Mr Phoenix...


----------



## claymud

Who was in Lader 49 with John Travolta


----------



## Dr Morbius

who starred in *Face Off *with *Nicholas Cage*


----------



## Hella

who starred in Gone in Sixty Seconds with Angelina Jolie


----------



## DeathTouch

Who starred in Mr. and Mrs. Smith with Brad Pitt.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Who starred in *Seven* with Morgan Freeman..


----------



## claymud

Who was in Bruce all Mighty with Jim Carry


----------



## dougspaulding

...who starred in *Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events * with Timothy Spall...


----------



## Hella

...who starred in Vanilla Sky with Penelope Cruz...


----------



## claymud

Who was in Sahara with Steve Zahn (Nothing compared to the book!)


----------



## Hella

who starred in (at least his voice did anyway) Chicken Little with Don Knotts


----------



## claymud

Who was in PleasentVill with Toby Maquier (Forgot his name for a second)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who starred in Spider-Man with Kirsten Dunst


----------



## TipoDeemin

Who was in Interview with the Vampire with Christian Slater...


----------



## Mollins

who was in The Contender with Gary Oldman


----------



## dougspaulding

...who starred in *Bram Stoker's Dracula* with Winona Ryder...

(who's hot)


----------



## Hella

who starred in Mr. Deeds with Adam Sandler


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who starred in the *Wedding Singer *with *Drew Barrymore*


----------



## MrsMyers666

who starred in *Scream* with Neve Cambell


----------



## dougspaulding

...who starred in *Wild Things* with Denise Richards...

(oh yeah!)


----------



## grapegrl

who starred in *Loaded Weapon I* with Samuel L. Jackson...


----------



## Blackwidow

who starred in *The Long Kiss Goodnight* with Geena Davis


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in A league of their own with Tom Hanks


----------



## Hella

who starred in You've Got Mail with Meg Ryan


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*who starred in **Top Gun with Tom Skerritt
*


----------



## dougspaulding

...who starred in *M*A*S*H* with Donald Sutherland...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*...who starred in Invasion of the Body Snatchers with Leonard Nimoy*


----------



## Hella

who was in Star Trek:The Motion Picture with William Shatner


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*who stars in Boston legal with James Spader
*


----------



## roadkill

The Pentagon Papers with Alan Arkin who starred in...


----------



## Hella

who starred in Grosse Point Blank with John Cusack...


----------



## roadkill

who was in "The Sure Thing" with Daphne Zuniga who starred in...


----------



## BobC

Space Balls with John Candy


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Uncle Buck* with MaCauley Culkin


----------



## Faustian_Pact

who starred in "The Good Son" with David Morse..


----------



## Hella

who starred in the Green Mile with Michael Clarke Duncan...


----------



## Blackwidow

who starred in The Whole Nine Yards with Bruce Willis


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *The Fifth Element* with Milla Jovovich.


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in *Zoolander* with Ben Stiller


----------



## Blackwidow

who starred in Meet The Parents with Robert DeNiro


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in *"Goodfellas**" *with Joe Pesci


----------



## Hella

who starred in Betsy's Wedding with Molly Ringwald


----------



## Mollins

who was in The Big Time with Christopher Lloyd


----------



## roadkill

who starred in *Back to the Future* with Michael J. Fox


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in *"The Frighteners"* with Dee Wallace Stone


----------



## BobC

Who Starred in "Critters" with Billy Zane :jol:


----------



## claymud

Who was in Titanic with Kate Winslet


----------



## BobC

Who was in "Finding Neverland" with Dustin Hoffman :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in *"Rain Man" *with Tom Cruise


----------



## roadkill

who was in *Top Gun* with Val Kilmer


----------



## Death's Door

who starred om *"Heat"* with Jon Voight


----------



## Blackwidow

Who was in National Treasure with Nicolas Cage


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in *"8 mm"* with Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in Gladiator with Russel Crowe


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in A Beautiful Mind with Ed Harris


----------



## grapegrl

...who starred in _The Abyss_ with Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio...


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Scarface" with Al Pacino


----------



## BobC

who starred in "Gigli" with Christopher Walken (and J lo man what a butt):jol:


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Pulp Fiction" Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## claymud

Who was in Star Wars Attack of the Clones  with Ewin Magrager (sp?)


----------



## Hella

who stars in Moulin Rouge with Nicole Kidman



and Clay, it's Ewan McGregor, but you were close enough..lol


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "The Stepford Wives" with Matthew Broderick


----------



## roadkill

who was in *Inspector Gadget* with Andy Dick


----------



## claymud

Who was in Hoodwinked with David Organ Steirs...


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Who was in "Better of Dead" with John Cusack.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who was in "Con Air" with Nicolas Cage


----------



## Hella

who was in Face Off with John Travolta


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who was in *Saturday Night Fever *with Barry Miller


----------



## Faustian_Pact

who was in Saturday Night Fever with Fran Drescher..


----------



## Hella

who was in Hollywood Nights with Tony Danza


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Meet Wally Sparks" with Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Back to School *with Sally Kellerman


----------



## roadkill

who was in M*A*S*H with Elliott Gould


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who was in Ocean's Twelve with Brad Pitt


----------



## dougspaulding

...who's my lookalike, I mean who starred in *Kalifornia* with David Duchovny...


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Connie and Carla" with Toni Collette


----------



## grapegrl

...who starred in _Emma_ with Gwyneth Paltrow...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in A Perfect Murder with Micheal Douglas


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Romancing the Stone" with Danny DeVito


----------



## roadkill

who was in *Twins* with Arnold Schwarznegger


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in Eraser with Vanessa Williams


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Dance With Me" with Jane Krakowski


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in "Alfie" with Jude Law

*No, I did not watch this!* Ewww!


----------



## grapegrl

...who was the voice of the narrator for _Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events_ which co-starred Catherine O'Hara...


----------



## roadkill

who was in *Double Negative* with Michael Sarrazin ...

THANK YOU IMDB!!!


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in Feardocom with Stephen Dorff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in Blade with Wesley Snipes


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in Too Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar with John Leguizamo


----------



## TipoDeemin

Who starred in Attack on Precinct 13 with Ethan Hawk.


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Dead Poets Society" with Robin Williams


----------



## claymud

Who was in Jamaji with Bonnie Hunt


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Cheaper By the Dozen" with Steve Martin


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Bringing Down the House" with Queen Latifah


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Chigaco" with Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "The Haunting" with Owen Wilson


----------



## claymud

Who was in The Wedding Crashers with Vince Vahn


----------



## dougspaulding

...who does Jennifer Aniston, I mean who starred in *Psycho* with Julianne Moore...


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "The Forgotten" with Gary Sinise


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Forrest Gump" with Robin Wright Penn


----------



## roadkill

who starred in *The Princess Bride* with Cary Elwes...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who starred in *Hot Shots *with *Charlie Sheen*


----------



## claymud

Who stared in Scary movie three with Leslie Neilson!


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Repossessed" with Linda Blair


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Prey of the Jaguar" with Maxwell Caulfield


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who stared in Midnight Witness with Alan Mandell​*


----------



## roadkill

Who was in "Macbeth" with Piper Laurie


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who was in Trauma with James Russo​*


----------



## BobC

who was in "Donnie Brasco" with Al Pacino who played (Benjamin 'Lefty' Ruggiero)


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Scent of A Woman" with Chris O'Donnell


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Batman & Robin" with George Clooney


----------



## claymud

Who was in Oceans 11 with Brad Pitt... I thought I'd come up with better...


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who was in Cutting glass with Eric Boles​*


----------



## Hella

who was in "Eye of the Tiger" with Gary Busey


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who was in silver bullet with Corey Haim


----------



## Sinister

who was in *License to Drive* with Heather Graham


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Hope Springs" with Minnie Driver


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who was in Slow Burn with Nicole Fellows​*


----------



## Hella

who was in "Alien Resurrection" with Winona Ryder


----------



## grapegrl

...who starred in _Beetlejuice_ with Jeffery Jones...


----------



## Hella

what starred in "Ferris Bueller's Day Off" with Jennifer Grey


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who stared in Dirty Dancing with Patrick Swayze​*


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Point Break" with Keanu Reeves


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure" with George Carlin


----------



## Sinister

Who starred in *Dogma* with Kevin Smith


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*who stared in Dogma with Jason Lee​*


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Chasing Amy" with Joey Lauren Adams


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who stared in Mallrats with Ethan Suplee​*


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Remember the Titans" with Denzel Washington


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who stared in The Pelican Brief with Robert Culp​*


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Turk 182" with Timothy Hutton


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who stared in Beautiful Girls with Martha Plimpton​*


----------



## Hella

who starred in "the Goonies" with Sean Astin


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who stared in Ice Breaker with Adam Grimes​*


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Frostbite" with Traci Lords


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Who stared in Blade with Tim Guinee​*


----------



## Hella

who starred in Ladder 49 with John Travolta


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Austin Powers Goldmember" with Seth Green


----------



## Hella

who starred in "the Italian Job" with Charlize Theron


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*who starred in "The Cider House Rules" with Michael Caine*


----------



## Hella

Who starred in "Miss Congeniality" with Sandra Bullock


----------



## claymud

Who stared in Speed with Keano Reevies (sp)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*who starred in "Something's Gotta Give" with Jack Nicholson*


----------



## claymud

Who was in a few good men with Tom Cruise


----------



## Hella

who starred in Legend with Mia Sara


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who starred in Queenie with Joel Grey*


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Remo Williams" with Wilford Brimley


----------



## Hella

who starred in "10 to Midnight" with Charles Bronson


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Death Wish" with Jeff Goldblum


----------



## Hella

who starred in "the Fly" with Geena Davis


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "Thelma and Louise" with Susan Sarandon


----------



## Death's Door

Who starred in "The Witches of Eastwick" with Cher


----------



## grapegrl

who starred in _Moonstruck_ with Nicolas Cage...


----------



## claymud

Who was in Natanal Treaser (sp) With John Voitt...


----------



## kevin242

Who was in "Deliverence" with Ned (squeal like a pig!) Beatty...


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Superman" with Gene Hackman


----------



## Hella

who starred in "the Birdcage" with Nathan Lane


----------



## claymud

Who was in the Producers with Matthew Brodrick


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Godzilla" with Hank Azaria


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who was in America's Sweethearts with Julia Roberts


----------



## Hellrazor

Who was in Pretty Woman with Richard Gere


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Chicago" with Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## claymud

Who was in the Mask of Zorro with Antonio Banderes


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Original Sin" with Angelina Jolie


----------



## claymud

Who was in Mr and Mrs Smith with Brad Pitt


----------



## Hella

already used that one I think..lol

who starred in "Oceans Twelve" with Julia Roberts


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "Erin Brockovich" with Albert Finney


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Annie" with Carol Burnette


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Noises Off* with John Ritter


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *IT* with Emily Perkins


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "She's the Man" with Amanda Bynes


----------



## claymud

Who stared in Liar Liar with Frankie Munies


----------



## Hella

who starred in "Deuces Wild" with Fairuza Balk


----------



## Sinister

Who starred in *The Craft* with Neve Campbell


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Wild Things *with Matt Dillion


----------



## Sinister

Who starred with Selma Blair in *In & Out*


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Cruel Intentions *with Ryan Phillippe


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Way of the Gun* with Benicio Del Toro


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Money For Nothing *with Debi Mazar


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Batman Forever* with Drew Barrymore


----------



## Hella

who starred in *50 First Dates *with Rob Schneider


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Judge Dredd *with Max Von Sydow


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Needful Things *with Ed Harris


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *The Stand* with Gary Sinise


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Quick and the Dead *with Sharon Stone


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Action Jackson *with Vanity


----------



## Hella

who starred in *52 Pick Up *with Ann Margaret


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Viva Las Vegas* with The King!


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Blue Hawaii *with Angela Lansbury


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "The Pirates Of Penzance" with Kevin Kline


----------



## Hellrazor

Who Starred in the "Pink Panther" with Steve Martin


----------



## Hella

who starred in *All of Me *with Lily Tomlin


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *9 to 5* with Dabney Coleman


----------



## Hellrazor

who starred in "you got mail" with Meg Ryan


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "City of Angels" with Dennis Franz


----------



## TearyThunder

Who stared in Die Hard 2 with Bruce Willis


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "unbreakable" with Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in "MIB" with Will Smith **(OPpps)**

Who starred in "The Incredibles: with Craig T. Nelson


----------



## TearyThunder

Since when did Samuel L Jackson play in MIB or am I missing something?
We're all good now


----------



## Sinister

who played in *Poltergeist* with JoBeth Williams


----------



## Hellrazor

HHEEEYYYYY how did someone change my response????? OK I fibbed, wrong movie... but how was it changed? HMMM HMMMM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hellrazor said:


> HHEEEYYYYY how did someone change my response????? OK I fibbed, wrong movie... but how was it changed? HMMM HMMMM


I fixed it for you


----------



## TearyThunder

Who played in Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot with Estelle Getty


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Mannequin" with Andrew McCarthy


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Less than Zero *with Jamie Gertz


----------



## Hellrazor

OMG I looooovvveee Less than Zero... does anyone find it interesting that Robert Downey Jr. ended up being just like his first character???

anyway... Who starred in *TWISTER* with Helen Hunt


----------



## Hella

who starred in *As Good As It Gets *with Jack Nicholson

and Courtney, I loved that movie as well, and agree that it is very interesting about RDjr, but I can't say I am surprised by it either..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in *The Shinnin*g with *Shelley Duvall*


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Roxanne *with _Daryl Hannah_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in *Spalsh* with _Tom Hanks_


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Castaway* with _Wilson the Volleyball_...

Joke with _Chris Noth_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol

Who starred in "Mr 3000" with Bernie Mac


----------



## claymud

Who was in Head of State with Chris Rock


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "The Longest Yard" with Adam Sandler


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Little Nicky* with Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Four Rooms* with _Madonna_


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Desperately Seeking Susan *with Rosanna Arquette


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Pulp Fiction" with Uma Thurman


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in "kill bill : vol. 1" with david carridine.


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Last Goodbye *with _Faye Dunnaway_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in "Eye's of Laura Mars" with Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Hellrazor

Who Starred in *MIB *with _WIll Smith_

Got it in!!! wooo hooo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You owe me BIG for that lol


----------



## Hellrazor

Awww your so sweet, you did that for meeee


----------



## Hella

who starred pin *Bad Boys *with Martin Lawrence


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Life *with Eddie Murphy


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Beverly Hills Cop *with Judge Reinhold


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Ruthless People *with Helen Slater


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Secret of My Success *with Michael J Fox


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in "The Frighteners" with Jeffrey Combs. That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Hella

who starred in *I Still Know What You Did Last Summer *with Mekhi Phifer


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Dawn of the Dead (2004) *with Sarah Polley.

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starrred in *The Adventures of Baron Munchausen *with John Neville


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Urban Legend *with Jared Leto


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in *American Psycho *with Christian Bale


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Reign of Fire *with Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Dazed and Confused *with Rory Cochrane


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in 
* A Scanner Darkly* with Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "Good Night and Good Luck with Jeff Daniels


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Terms of Endearment* with _Shirley MacLaine_


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who starred in *Two Mules for Sister Sara* with Clint Eastwood


----------



## lady_bee

Who starred in Heartbreak Ridge with Mario Van Peebles...


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in *Jaws the Revenge *with Michael Caine


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in Seconhand Lions with Haley Joel Osment


----------



## lady_bee

Who was in Forrest Gump with Gary Sinise.


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Ransom" with Mel Gibson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who starred in *Tim* with Piper Laurie


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *the faculty* with _Elijah Wood_


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Sin City* with _Bruce Willis_


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Who starred in *Die Hard* with _Alan Rickman_


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Harry Potter - and the Goblet of fire* with _Jason Issacs_


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Who starred in *The Tuxedo* with _Jennifer Love Hewitt_


----------



## Hellrazor

who starred in *Sister Act 2 - Back in the Habit *with _Whoopi Goldburg_


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Who starred in *The Color Purple* with _Oprah Winfrey_


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Beloved *with _Danny Glover_


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Who starred in *The Color Purple* with _Oprah Winfrey_ (Sorry, couldn't resist creating the paradox)

Who also starred in *Lethal Weapon 3* with _Jet Li_


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Zhong hua ying xiong* with ... what ever

who starred in *Cradle 2 the Grave *with _Tom Arnold_


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

who starred in *Exit Wounds* with _Steven Seagal_


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who starred in *Fire Down Below* with _Kris Kristofferson_


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Blade *with Wesley Snipes


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *White Men Cant Jump *with _Woody Harrelson_


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Who starred in *Natural Born Killers* with _Tom Sizemore_


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Who starred in Dreamcatcher with Morgan Freeman


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *SE7EN *with _Brad Pitt_


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Meet Joe Black* with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Red Dragon *with the great Harvey Kietel


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in *From Dusk till Dawn* with* Tom Savini*


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Death 4 Told* with Margot Kidder


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who starred in *The Amityville Horror* with _James Brolin_


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Haunted Sea *with Krista Allen


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in* Anger Management* with Adam Sandler


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Billy Madison *with Bridgette Wilson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

who starred in *Just Visiting* with _Jean Reno_


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Rollerball" with Rebecca Romijn Stamos


----------



## Hella

who starred in *X Men *with Hugh Jackman


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Kate & Leopold" with Meg Ryan


----------



## HibLaGrande

who starred in "Armed and Dangerous" with John Candy


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Home Alone" with Joe Pesci


----------



## Hellrazor

Who starred in *Lethal Weapon 2* with _Mel (hottie) Gibson_


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "What Women Want" with Marisa Tomei (sp?)


----------



## HibLaGrande

who starred in "My Cousin Vinny" with Ralph Machio


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in *Karate Kid *with Pat Morita


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Spy Hard" with Barry Bostwick


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Weekend At Bernie's 2* with Jonathan Silverman


----------



## turtle2778

whos starred in GIRLS JUST WANNA HAVE FUN with Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## claymud

Who was in Failer to Launch with Matthew Machoney


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Boys on the Side *with Mary Louise Parker


----------



## spideranne

who starred in Fried Green Tomatoes with Kathy Bates


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Little Black Book* with Brittany Murphy


----------



## TearyThunder

who starred in The Prophecy II with Christopher Walken


----------



## Hella

who starred in *America's Sweethearts *with Billy Crystal


----------



## trishaanne

who starred in Throw Momma from the Train with Danny DeVito


----------



## HibLaGrande

who starred in "RUTHLESS PEOPLE" with Judge Rienhold (sp)?


----------



## Omega

who starred in *Fast Times at Ridgemont High* with _Phoebe Cates!_


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Private School *with Matthew Modine


----------



## Omega

Who was in *Any Given Sunday* with Al Pacino!


----------



## Hella

who was in *Scarface *with Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio


----------



## HibLaGrande

who starred in The Abyss with Ed Harris


----------



## ScareFX

who starred in * The Firm * with Jeanne Tripplehorn


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in Micky Blue Eyes with James Caan


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "For the Boys" with Bette Midler


----------



## Hella

Who starred in *Beaches* with Barbara Hershey


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "The Entity" with Ron Silver


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Ali* with Will Smith


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in *Men in Black* with Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## bodybagged

Who starred in *Lonesome Dove* with Robert Duval?


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Something to Talk *About with Kyra Sedgwick


----------



## HibLaGrande

Who starred in Born on the Fourth of July with Stephen Baldwin


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Usual Suspects *with Kevin Spacey


----------



## HibLaGrande

who starred in Pay it Forward with Haley Joel Osment


----------



## spideranne

who starred in Forrest Gump with Sally Field


----------



## HibLaGrande

who starred in Smokey and The Bandit with Jerry Reed


----------



## Omega

Who starred in *The Waterboy* with Henry Wnkler!


----------



## spideranne

Who stared in Holes with Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## Death's Door

Who starred in "Constatine" with Rachel Weisz


----------



## spideranne

Who was in the Mummy with Brendan Fraser.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Who starred in"Blast from the Past" with Christopher Walken


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Wedding Crashers* with Rachel McAdams


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in *The Family Stone *with Diane Keaton


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Baby Boom *with Sam Shepard


----------



## spideranne

Who was in *Black Hawk Down *with Josh Hartnett.


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Sin City" with Jessica Alba


----------



## Sinister

who starred with Devon Sawa in *Idle Hands*


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Now and Then *with Demi Moore


----------



## Omega

Who starred in *One Crazy Summer* with John Cusack!


----------



## spideranne

Who starred in *Grosse Pointe Blank* with Joan Cusack.


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *In & Out* with Selma Blair.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "Legally Blond" with Raquel Welch


----------



## spideranne

who was in Bedazzled with Dudley Moore


----------



## turtle2778

Who was in Arthur with Liza Minelli


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who was in "Cabaret" with Joel Grey


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Remo Williams" with Fred Ward


----------



## Lazario

who starred in Corky Romano with Peter Berg


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Collateral" with Jamie Foxx


----------



## Lazario

Who starred in Breakin' All the Rules with Jennifer Esposito


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Crash" with Sandra Bullock


----------



## Lazario

who was in While You Were Sleeping with Peter Gallagher


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "American Beauty" with Kevin Spacey


----------



## Lazario

who starred in The Ref with Raymond J. Barry


----------



## spideranne

Who was in *Flubber* with Robin Williams


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "The Birdcage" with Nathan Lane


----------



## Fangs

who starred in "The Producer" with Matthew Broderick


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Music Man* with Molly Shannon


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Scary Movie 4" with Carmen Electra


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Starsky and Hutch *with Owen Wilson


----------



## Death's Door

Who starred in "Zoolander" with David Dukovny


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Who starred in Evolution with Orlando Jones


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in Office Space with Gary Cole


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

who starred in The Brady Bunch Movie with Shelly Long


----------



## turtle2778

WHO STARRED IN* "THE MONEY PIT" *WITH TOM HANKS


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Big" with Robert Loggia


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Armed & Dangerous *with John Candy


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "Wagon's East" with Ellen Greene


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Little Shop of Horrors" with Rick Moranis


----------



## claymud

Who was in Space Balls with Mel Brooks


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Dracaula Dead & Loving it" with Leslie Neilson


----------



## turtle2778

who starred with jennifer garner in Mr. Magoo


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Daredevil *with Ben Affleck


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Gigli" with Jennifer Lopez


----------



## spideranne

who starred in "Enough" with Bill Campbell


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "The Rocketeer" with Paul Sorvino


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in "NIXON" with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Pleasantville *with Tobey MacGuire.


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Spiderman" with Willem Dafoe


----------



## grapegrl

who was in _The Life Aquatic_ with Owen Wilson


----------



## Death's Door

Who starred in "You, Me & Dupree" with Kate Hudson


----------



## Sinister

who was in *200 Cigarettes *with Dave Chapelle


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Con Air *with John Malkovich


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Mary Reilly" with Julia Roberts


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *The Mexican *with Brad Pitt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in* Fight Club*with* Edward Norton* 
Good movie I might add


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in American History X with Edward Furlong


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *The Crow: Wicked Prayer *with Danny Trejo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who was in *Anaconda* with Ice Cube


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Ghosts of Mars *with Natasha Henstridge


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Species* with Ben Kingsley


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Bloodrayne *with Kristanna Loken


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Terminator 3 *with Claire Danes


----------



## spideranne

who starred in Romeo and Juliet with John Leguizamo


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Land of the Dead* with Simon Baker


----------



## Sinister

Who starred in *The Ring 2 *with Naomi Watts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Children of the Corn IV *with Karen Black


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Invaders from Mars *with Louise Fletcher


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Exorcist II:The Heretic* with Linda Blair


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Repossessed *with Leslie Neilsen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Dracula Dead and Loving It *with Mel Brooks


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Blazing Saddles *with Gene Wilder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Haunted Honeymoon* with Jonathan Pryce


----------



## Sinister

Who starred in* Tomorrow Never Dies *with Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Mars Attacks* with (mmmmmmm) Pam Grier


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Jackie Brown *with (mmmmmm) Brigette Fonda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Lake Placid *with Oliver Platt


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Flatliners *with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Hollow Man* with Elisabeth Shue


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Cocktail *with Kelly Lynch


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Drugstore Cowboy *with Matt Dillon


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Wild Things *with Neve Campbell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in* Scream* with the sexy Rose McGowan


----------



## Sinister

who starred with Marilyn Manson in *Jawbreaker*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who was in* Lost Highway *with Robert Blake


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *In Cold Blood *with John Forsythe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Madame X *with Lana Turner


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde with Spencer Tracy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in *The Devil at 4 O'Clock *with Frank Sinatra


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Guys and Dolls" with Marlon Brando


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Superman* with Christopher Reeve


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Somewhere in Time* with Christopher Plummer


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred with Julie Andrews in "The Sound of Music"


----------



## Hella

who starred in *10* with Bo Derek


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in* Orca* with Robert Carradine


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *Revenge of the Nerds *with Curtis Armstrong


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *One Crazy Summer *with John Cusack


----------



## Sinister

who starred in *High Fidelity *with Jack Black


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The School of Rock *with Joan Cusack


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Sixteen Candles* with Molly Ringwald


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in The Breakfast Club with Emilio Esteves


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Young Guns* with Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Vanished* with Sandra Bullock


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *A Time to Kill* with Kevin Spacey


----------



## Koumajutsu

who stared in *A Bugs Life* with Dave Foley


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Who starred in *Sky High* with Kurt Russell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Escape from New York *with Donald Pleasence


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers* with Marianne Hagan


----------



## Hella

who starred in *I Think I Do *with Alexis Arquette


----------



## WickedWitch

who starred in The Bride of Chucky with Jennifer Tilly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "The Haunted Mansion" with Eddie Murphy


----------



## WickedWitch

who starred in Shrek with Antonio Banderas


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "Legend of Zorro" with Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## WickedWitch

Who starred in Chicago with Richard Gere


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "Pretty Woman" with Julia Roberts


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Notting Hill* with Hugh Grant


----------



## TearyThunder

Who starred in Mickey Blue Eyes with Jeanne Tripplehorn


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in Waterworld with Kevin Costner


----------



## Koumajutsu

who stared in *Robin Hood* with Morgan Freeman


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Driving Miss Daisy *with Jessica Tandy


----------



## WickedWitch

Who starred in Fried Green Tomatoes with Kathy Bates


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Titanic* with Kate Winslet


----------



## WickedWitch

Who starred in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind with Elijah Wood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *The Faculty *with Bebe Neuwirth


----------



## grapegrl

who was in _How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days_ with Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *The Return of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre* with Renée Zellweger


----------



## Koumajutsu

who stared in *Dazed and Confused *with Michelle Burke


----------



## WickedWitch

Who starred in the Last Don with Danny Aiello


----------



## Koumajutsu

who stared in *Lucky Number Slevin* with Ben Kingsley


----------



## WickedWitch

Who starred in _BloodRayne_ with Meatloaf


----------



## Koumajutsu

Who starred in *Black Dog* with Randy Travis


----------



## TearyThunder

Who starred in *The Million Dollar Kid* with Corey Feldman


----------



## Koumajutsu

Who starred in *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles* with Elias Koteas


----------



## TearyThunder

Who starred in *Look Who's Talking Too* with Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events* with Emily Browning


----------



## TearyThunder

Who Starred in *Ghost Ship* with Francesca Rettondini


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *La Clessidra* with Andrea Riccardo Bruschi


----------



## WickedWitch

Who starred in Upright Affair with Richard Harris


----------



## Koumajutsu

Who starred in *Patriot Games* with Harrison Ford


----------



## WickedWitch

Who starred in Star Wars with Carrie Fisher


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back* with Jason Mewes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Scream 3* with Lance Henriksen


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Out For Blood* with Jodi Lyn O'Keefe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Halloween H20* with Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *True Lies * with Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who starred in *The Jayne Mansfield Story* with Loni Anderson.


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *All Dogs Go to Heaven* with Burt Reynolds


----------



## WickedWitch

Who starred in Smokey and the Bandit with Jerry Reed


----------



## Koumajutsu

Who starred in *The Waterboy* with Kathy Bates


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Shadows and Fog *with John Malkovich


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *Being John Malkovich* with Cameron Diaz


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Sweetest Thing *with Parker Posey


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *A Mighty Wind* with Eugene Levy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Father of the Bride *with Diane Keaton


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The First Wives Club *with Goldie Hawn


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "Death Becomes Her" with Bruce Willis


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Unbreakable* with Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in Pulp Fiction with John Travolta


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Ladder 49 *with Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## mnstrmum

who starred in SIGNS with Mel Gibson


----------



## Hella

who starred in *What Women Want *with Helen Hunt


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *The Curse of the Jade Scorpion* with Dan Aykroyd


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Sneakers* with Timothy Busfield


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Revenge of the Nerds* with John Goodman


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Punchline* with Sally Field


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Smokey and the Bandit* with Burt Reynolds...


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas *with Dom DeLuise


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Spaceballs* with Bill Pullman


----------



## Hella

who starred in *While You Were Sleeping* with Peter Gallagher


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Mr. Deeds* with Adam Sandler


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Spanglish* with Tea Leoni


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Bad Boys* with Will Smith


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Enemy of the State *with Jon Voight


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Zoolander* with Will Ferrell


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back *with Ali Larter


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Varsity Blues* with Paul Walker


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Pleasantville* with Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Fear* with Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Boogie Nights *with Heather Graham


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Austin Powers* with Verne Troyer


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone *with Maggie Smith


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Divine Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood* with Sandra Bullock


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Speed* with Keanu Reeves


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Point Break* with Patrick Swayze


----------



## Hella

Who starred in *Road House *with Sam Elliot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *The Hulk* with Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Requim for a Dream* with Ellen Burstyn


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Same Time Next Year *with Alan Alda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Besty's Wedding* with Molly Ringwald


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "The Breakfast Club" with Judd Nelson


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Airheads* with Michael McKean


----------



## dynoflyer

. . who starred in "This Is Spinal Tap" with Christopher Guest


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *The Princess Bride* with Cary Elwes


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Hot Shots *with Kristy Swanson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *The Phantom *with Billy Zane


----------



## dynoflyer

who was in Titanic with Kate Winslet


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind *with Jim Carrey


----------



## Fangs

who starred in Bruce Almighty with Morgan Freeman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Batman Begins* with Christian Bale


----------



## dynoflyer

who stared in The Prestige with Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Hella

who starred in *A Love Song for Bobby Long *with John Travolta


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Pulp Fiction* with Ving Rhames


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Stop! Or My Mom will Shoot *with JoBeth Williams


----------



## Nefarious1

hiya hella! 

who starred in *Poltergeist* with Craig T. Nelson


----------



## dynoflyer

who's voice starred in "The Incredibles" with the voice of Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Star Wars Episode 2* with Ewan MacGregor


----------



## Hella

Hi Nefarious1!! 

who starred in *A Life Less Ordinary *with Holly Hunter


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Raising Arizona* with John Goodman


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Coyote Ugly *with Melanie Lynskey


----------



## Nefarious1

OMG! Thank god you're back Hella! I have been waiting to continue this! lol 

who starred in *Detroit Rock City* with Edward Furlong.. YUMMMMMY!

I looooooove Edward Furlong!


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in Terminator 2 with Linda Hamilton


----------



## Nefarious1

wgo starred in *Children of the Corn* with Courtney Gains


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Colors *with Sean Penn


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *I am Sam* with Dakota Fanning


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in *Hansel & Gretel *with Sinbad


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Jingle All the Way *with Rita Wilson


----------



## Nefarious1

who played in *Psycho* with William H. Macy


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Air Force One *with Gary Oldman


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in The Fifth Element with _Milla Jovovich_:googly:


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Dazed and Confused* with Parker Posey


----------



## Hella

I LOVE HER!! lol

who starred in *The Sweetest Thing* with Selma Blair


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Hellboy* with Ron Pearlman


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in BladeII with Wesley Snipes


----------



## Hella

who starred in *To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar *with Patrick Swayze


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Roadhouse* with Sam Elliot

That is one FINE old man!


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Gettysburg* with Martin Sheen


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who starred in Wall Street with Charlie Sheen


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Red Dawn* with C. Thomas Howell


----------



## Hella

who was in *The Outsiders* with Matt Dillion


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"Crash"* with Sandra Bullock


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Love Potion #9* with Anne Bancroft


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Elephant Man *with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Red Dragon* with Ed Norton who = YUMMMMMY!!!


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Primal Fear* with Laura Linney


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *The Life of David Gale* with Kevin Spacey

(probably my most favorite actor of all time)


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Usual Suspects *with Chaz Palminteri


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Oscar* with Marisa Tomei


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in My Cousin Vinny with Joe Pesci


----------



## BooGirl666

Who starred in 8 heads in a duffel bag with David Spade


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Joe Dirt* with Jaime Pressly


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Can't Hardly Wait *with Seth Green


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *The Italian Job* with Donald Sutherland


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Space Cowboys *with Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Men In Black* with Will Smith


----------



## spideranne

Who starred in Independence Day with Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## Nefarious1

Who starred in *The Fly* with Geena Davis


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Thelma and Louise *with Susan Sarandon


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in The Banger Sisters with Goldie Hawn


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Bird on a Wire *with Mel Gibson


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Hamlet* with Glenn close


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Fatal Attraction *with Michael Douglas


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *One Night at McCool's* with Liv Tyler


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *Armageddon* with Bruce Willis


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Unbreakable* with Robin Wright Penn


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *The Princess Bride* with Cary Elwes


----------



## spideranne

Who starred in *Glory* with Denzel Washington


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Philadelphia* with Antonio Banderas


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Desperado* with Salma Hayek


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Dogma* with Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in Clerks II with Rosario Dawson


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Sin City *with Jessica Alba


----------



## Nefarious1

Who starred in *Into the Blue* with Paul Walker


----------



## spideranne

Who starred in *8 below *with Jason Biggs.


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *American Pie* with Eugene Levy


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"For Your Consideration"* with Catherine O'Hara


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in "Home Fries" with Luke Wilson


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"My Super Ex Girlfriend"* with Uma Therman


----------



## Koumajutsu

who starred in *"Batman and Robin"* with Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in "TWINS" with Danny DeVito


----------



## Death's Door

Man on the Moon with Jim Carrey


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Lemmony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events* with Billy Connolly


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred as a Hit Man in "The Boondock Saints" with Willem DaFoe
(very good dvd rental, btw)


----------



## Nefarious1

who starred in *Mississippi Burning* with Brad Dourif


----------



## Ghostess

Who starred in *Alien: Resurrection* with Michael Wincott...


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in "The Doors" with Val Kilmer


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Top Gun" with Anthony Edwards


----------



## Hella

Who starred in *Revenge Of The Nerds *with Robert Carradine


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"Ghosts Of Mars"* with Jason Stratham


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in "THE ITALIAN JOB" with Donald Sutherland


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"Invasion Of The Body Snatchers"* with Jeff Goldblum


----------



## spideranne

Who starred in *The Fly *with Geena Davis.


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in "Earth Girls Are Easy" with ex-hubby Jeff Goldblum


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who starred in "The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension" (1984) with Christopher Lloyd


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"Back To The Future"* with Michael J. Fox

NP - I loved Buckaroo Banzai! "No matter how far you go, there you are."


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Who starred in "Interstate 60" with Gary Oldman


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *Air Force One* with Harrison Ford


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in "*Indiana Jones And The Last Crusade*" with Sean Connery


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen* with Peta Wilson


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"Superman Returns"* with Kevin Spacey


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Who starred in "Austin Powers in Goldmember" with Michael York


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"The Haunting of Hell House"* with Andrew Bowen


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who starred in "The Matrix: Path of Neo " with Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## dynoflyer

and also starred in *"The Matrix Revolutions"* with Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who also starred in "Akeelah and the Bee" with Curtis Armstrong


----------



## roadkill

Who appeared in "Smokin' Aces" with Ben Aflek


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who played in "Daredevil" with Jennifer Garner


----------



## roadkill

Who was in "Deconstructing Harry" with Julie Kavner


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who starred in "Click" with Sean Astin


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *The Goonies* with Josh Brolin


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in Hollow Man with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *Friday the 13th* with Betsy Palmer


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in THE FEAR:RESURRECTION with Emmanuelle Vaugier


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *Saw 2* with Donnie Wahlberg


----------



## Hella

who starred in *The Sixth Sense *with Toni Collette


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in "*Little Miss Sunshine*" with Steve Carell


----------



## Death's Door

who starred in "Bewitched" with Will Farrell


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"Anchorman"* with Christina Applegate


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in "THE SWEETEST THING" with Cameron Diaz


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *"Vanilla Sky"* with Tom Cruise


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *The Outsiders* with Ralph Macchio


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *My Cousin Vinny* with (Herman Munster) Fred Gwynne


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who starred in "Fatal Attraction" with Glenn Close


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in the remake of *101 Dalmations * with Jeff Daniels


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *Dumb and Dumber* with Jim Carrey


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who starred in Mask with Cameron Diaz


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *Vanilla Sky* with Tom Cruise


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "War or the Worlds" with Dakota Fanning


----------



## Ghostess

Who starred in *Hide and Seek* with Robert Di Nero


----------



## dynoflyer

who starred in *Goodfellas* with Joe Pesce


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in *Lethal Weapon 2 *with Mel Gibson


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *The Man Without a Face* with Michael DeLuise


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in *ENCINO MAN* with Pauly Shore.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who starered in "Dream Date " with Tempestte Bledsoe


----------



## BobC

who starred in the Cosby show with Keshia Knight Pulliam


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in *Beauty Shop* with Queen Latifah


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *Scary Movie 3* with Simon Rex


----------



## scareme

Who modeled for Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## Ghostess

who starred i n*Zoolander* with John Voight


----------



## scareme

Who is the daddy of Angeline Jolie.


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *The Bone Collector* with Michael Rooker


----------



## scareme

Who stared in Mississippi Burning with Wilem Defoe


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *Spider-man* with James Franco


----------



## scareme

Who stared in Freeks and Gees with Linda Cardelline.


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *The Unsaid* with Brendan Fletcher


----------



## scareme

who stared in Air Bud with Michael Jeter.


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *Jurassic Park III* with Téa Leoni


----------



## scareme

who is married to David Duchovny(sigh)


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *Denial* with Rae Dawn Chong


----------



## scareme

Who stared in fear city with Tom Berenger


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *The Last of the Dogmen* with Barbara Hershey


----------



## Wyatt Furr

who starred in "Beaches" with Bette Midler


----------



## Fangs

who starred in "Hocus Pocus" with Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *Mars Attacks* with Annette Bening


----------



## Beepem

who starred in the siege with Elise kraft


----------



## Ghostess

LOL At first I thought you stumped me... but Elise is the character Bening played.


----------



## turtle2778

okay so where are we then?


----------



## scareme

I guess we are waiting for Ghostess to name someone.


----------



## Ghostess

I can't really name someone because Annette Bening _played_ Elise Craft in The Siege not _with_ Annette... which isn't a degree of separation.

But to get it going again, I'll name someone from the Siege other than her character's name.

who starred in the Siege with Tony Shalhoub


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who starred in "Party Animals" with Vanessa Dorman


----------



## scareme

Who stared in Nash Bridges with Don Johnson


----------



## Ghostess

who starred in *The Tin Cup* with Mickey Jones


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

who starred in Never Look Back with Brett Baxter Clark


----------



## scareme

Who stared in Meatballs with Bill Murray.


----------



## BobC

who stared in Ghost Busters with Dan Aykroyd


----------



## scareme

Who is married to Donna Dixon


----------



## turtle2778

Okay wait did i miss something?? HELP??? Am i supposed to be saying who they are married to or what movie they starred in with whom?? HELP!! Okay im going with the movie... Who starred in Exit To Eden with Rosie ODonnell


----------



## scareme

Who was in League of Their Own with Madonna


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in EVITA with Antonio Bandaraes


----------



## scareme

Who starred in Shrek 2 with Eddie Murphy.


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in Beverly Hills Cop with Judge Rienhold


----------



## scareme

Who was in Fast Times at Ridgemont High with Sean Penn.


----------



## turtle2778

Who was in *AT CLOSE RANGE with Christopher Walken*


----------



## scareme

Who stared in The Stepford Wives wth Glen Close.


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in *101 Dalmations* with Jeff Daniels


----------



## scareme

Who starred in The Butcher's Wife with Mary Stenburgen


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in "POWDER" with Jeff Goldblum


----------



## BooGirl666

who starred in Jurassic Park with Sam Neil


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Who starred in Event Horizon with Laurence Fishburne


----------



## BooGirl666

who starred in mission impossible III with Tom Cruise


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

who starred in a few good men with jack nicholson


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in the witches of eastwick with CHER


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

who starred in mermaids with winona rider


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in EDWARD SCISSORHANDS with Johnny Depp


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

who starred in pirates of the carribean with orlando bloom


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in* Elizabethtown* with Kirsten Dunst


----------



## BooGirl666

Who starred in Bring it on with Eliza Dushku


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in *True Lies* with Tom Arnold


----------



## scareme

Who stared in Carpool with David Paymer.


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in CIty Slickers with Jack Palance


----------



## scareme

Who stared in Cops and Robbersons with Dianne Wiest.


----------



## turtle2778

Who staarred in *THE LOST BOYS* with Corey Haim


----------



## scareme

Who stared in Murphy's Romance with James Garner.


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in one of my favorites of all time *MOVE OVER DARLING* with Doris Day


----------



## spideranne

Who starred in *Pillow Talk *with Rock Hudson. (I love these old movies)


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Who starred in The Undefeated with Jan-Michael Vincent


----------



## scareme

who stared in White Line Fever with Slim Pickens


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in Blazing Saddles with Gene Wilder


----------



## scareme

Who starred in Haunted Honeymoon with Gilda Radner.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

who starred in National Lampoon with John Belushi


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in the BLUES BROTHERS with Dan Ackroyd


----------



## BooGirl666

Who starred in Ghostbusters with Ernie Hudson


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*who starred in Miss Congeniality 2: Armed and Fabulous with Treat Williams*


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

who starred in The Substitute II with Larry Gillard Jr.


----------



## BooGirl666

Who starred in the Waterboy with Fairuza Balk.


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in "THE CRAFT" with Robin Tunny


----------



## maureenpr

Who starred in "End of Days" with Arnold Shwarzeneggar...


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in True Lies with Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## scareme

Who starred with Dan Ackroid in Trading Places


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in *50 First Dates* with Sean Astin


----------



## HalloweenZombie

...who starred in Click with the hottest woman on the planet Kate Beckinsale...


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Who starred in Vacancy with Meegan Godfrey


----------



## turtle2778

wow i really had to cheat to find this one. She's a stunt double and a nobody actor. Really trying to kill this thread huh one of DR? Okay well she has been in other movies even though they arent as an actor so how bout....who starred with Shia LaBeouf in the Transformers


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Sorry, turtle, the site that I looked at didn't include what she did, just that she was in it.

OK - who starred in Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen with Lindsay Lohan


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Who starred in Freaky Friday with the scream queen Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## Adam I

Who starred in True Lies with the Bad Girl Tia Carrere.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who starred in Wayne's World with Mike Myers


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in *Austin Powers...Gold Member *with Beyonce


----------



## AzKittie74

who starred in Dreamgirls with Eddie Murphy


----------



## Adam I

Who starred in 48 Hours with Dan Aykroyd


----------



## AzKittie74

who starred in the Blues Brothers with John Belushi


----------



## Hella

who starred in *Animal House *with Tim Matheson


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in *Impulse* with Meg Tilly


----------



## spideranne

Who starred in *Psycho 2* with Anthony Perkins.


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in "THE BLACK HOLE" with Earnest Borgnine


----------



## Adam I

Who starred in "Planet of the Apes" with Roddy McDowall?


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in one of the best scary movies of all times..."The Legend Of Hell House" with Clive Revill


----------



## turtle2778

Okay looks like i stopped this game...soooo Clive Revill who starred in "The BLack Windmill" with Michael Caine


----------



## scareme

who starred in Miss Congenitality with Sandra Bullock

Thanks for clearing that up Turtle. The only thing I could find on Clive Revill was Broadway shows he did.


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in *SPEED* with Keanu Reeves


----------



## spotnik

Who Starred In The Matrix With Joe "joey Pants" Pantoliano


----------



## scareme

Who starred in the Goonies with Sean Astin.


----------



## Adam I

Who starred in Gremlins with Hoyt Axton?


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in THE BLACK STALLION with Mickey Rooney


----------



## Adam I

Who starred in Close Encounters of the Third Kind with Teri Garr?


----------



## spotnik

Who starred in 'Young Frankenstein" with Harvey Korman (sp?)


----------



## Adam I

Who starred in "Blazing Saddles" with Mel Brooks ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in *High Anxiety *with Cloris Leachman.


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Iron Giant with Vin Diesel


----------



## HallowSkeen

who starred in King Cobra with Pat Morita


----------



## spotnik

who starred in 'honeymoon in vegas' with peter boyle


----------



## HallowSkeen

who starred in "While You Were Sleeping" with Sandra Bullock


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who starred in *Love Potion No. 9* with Anne Bancroft.


----------



## scareme

Who was in the Miracle Worker with Patty Duke.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in Prelude to a Kiss with Ned Beatty.


----------



## psyko99

Who was in "Hunt for Red October" with Alec Baldwin?


----------



## spotnik

*come on lets get it right*

Ned Beatty was not in "Hunt"
He was in deliverance with Burt Reynolds though


----------



## psyko99

Oops, wrong association . I must have dozed off for a sec.

Burt Reynolds - who was in Cannonball Run with Dean Martin.


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Sons of Katie Elder with John Wayne


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in McLintock! with Maureen O'Hara.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "The Parent Trap" with Brian Kieth


----------



## scareme

who was in the Rough Riders with Sam Elliott


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who was in Tombstone with Kurt Russell


----------



## psyko99

Who was in Escape from New York with Lee Van Cleef.


----------



## scareme

Who was in a Fist Full of Dollars with Clint Eastwood


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who was in "Paint Your Wagon" with Lee Marvin.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Attack!" with Jack Palance.


----------



## turtle2778

Oh oh i LOVE Jack Palace  cuz he was in City Slickers with Billy Crystal


----------



## scareme

Who was in Analyze That with Robert DE Niro


----------



## psyko99

who was in God Father II with Robert Duvall


----------



## scareme

Who I loved in Tender Mercies with Tess Harper.


----------



## Adam I

Who stared in "The Man In The Moon" with Reese Witherspoon


----------



## scareme

Who starred in Walk the Line with Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who satrred in "Gladiator" with Richard Harris


----------



## scareme

who was in Patriot Games with Sean Bean.


----------



## turtle2778

who starred in *GOLDEN EYE*with the sexy Pierce Brosnan


----------



## scareme

Who stared in After the Sunset with Salma Hayek.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in the movie "Desperado" with my favorite character actor of all time Steve Buscemi.


----------



## psyko99

who was in Resevoir Dogs with Harvey Keitel


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in Little Nicky with Adam Sandler


----------



## scareme

Who was in "50 First Dates" with Sean Astin.
(Don't give me Lord of the Rings again)


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Memphis Belle" with Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Bug with Ashley Judd


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who starred in "Double Jeopardy" with Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## scareme

Who stared in No Country For Old Men with Javier Bardem.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "Collateral" with Jamie Foxx


----------



## scareme

Who was in Kingdom with Jennifer Garner.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who starred in Daredevil with Ben Affleck


----------



## scareme

Who stared in Shakespeare in Love with Dame Judi Dench


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who starred in *The Shipping News* with Kevin Spacey.


----------



## scareme

(Good choice, I need to see that movie again)
Who starred in Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil with John Cusack


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who starred in "1408" with Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Black Snake Moan with Christina Ricci.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "The Adams Family" with Angelica Huston


----------



## scareme

Who starred in Prizzis Honor with Kathleen Turner.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in War of the Roses with Michael Douglas


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Perfect Murder with Viggo Mortenson


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "Hildalgo" with Omar Sharif


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who starred in *Funny Girl* with Barbra Streisand.


----------



## scareme

Who stared in What's up doc with Ryan O'Neil


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "Partners" with John Hurt


----------



## scareme

Who starred in Scandal with Joanne Wally


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Willow" with Val Kilmer


----------



## scareme

Who was in Top Gun with Meg Ryan


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who is in "My Mom's New Boyfriend" with Colin Hanks.


----------



## scareme

Who was in King Kong with Jack Black


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Bongwater" with Luke Wilson.


----------



## psyko99

Who was in Rushmore with Bill Murray


----------



## scareme

Who was in pre-med til he was busted for pot, and his sister is a nun. The things you find out when you play this game.

Who was in Ghostbusters with Dan Aykroyd.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Driving Miss Daisy" with Jessica Tandy


----------



## turtle2778

Who was in _"COCOON"_with Wiford Brimley


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "The Firm" with Gene Hackman


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Hoosiers" with Dennis Hopper.


----------



## turtle2778

who was in the fabulous "Easy Rider" with Peter Fonda


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Ghost Rider" with Nicholas Cage.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Moonstruck with Cher.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "The Witches of Eastwick" with Jack Nicholson


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who starred in "Terms of Endearment" with Shirley MacLaine.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who was in *Bewitched* with Will Ferrell..
I'm still waiting for the I Dream of Jeanie movie..


----------



## scareme

Who was in Drowning Mona with Bette Midler.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Big Business" with Bette Midler and Lily Tomlin and Lily Tomlin.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "I Heart Huckabee's" with Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## scareme

Who had a big part in "Boogie Nights" with William H Macy.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who was in "Wild Hogs" with Tim Allen.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Jungle 2 Jungle" with Martin Short


----------



## scareme

Who was in "Innerspace with Dennis Quaid.


----------



## De Caye

who was in Vantage Point with Forest Whitaker who was in...


----------



## scareme

Platoon with Tom Berenger.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Traininhg Day" with Snoop. Who was in...


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Soul Plane" with D.L. Hughley


----------



## De Caye

who was in Scary Movie 3 with Leslie Nielsen


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Airplane!" with Lloyd Bridges


----------



## De Caye

who was in Meeting Daddy with his son Beau Bridges


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Fabulous Baker Brothers with his brother Jeff Bridges.


----------



## De Caye

who was in Starman with Karen Allen


----------



## scareme

Who was in Radiers of the Lost Ark with Harrison Ford


----------



## De Caye

who was in The Devil's Own with Brad Pitt


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Thelma & Louise" with Susan Sarandon.


----------



## De Caye

who was in The Witches of Eastwick with Cher


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in Moonstruck with Olympia Dukakis


----------



## De Caye

who was in Mr. Holland's Opus with Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in American Graffiti with Ron Howard


----------



## De Caye

who was in Grand Theft Auto with his brother Clint Howard


----------



## scareme

(Who has been in all his brother's movies)Who was in Apollo 13 with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## De Caye

who was in Flatliners with Julia Roberts


----------



## scareme

Who was in Ocean's Eleven with Brad Pitt


----------



## De Caye

who was in Interview with the Vampire with Tom Cruise (My Favorite movie)


----------



## scareme

Who was in Top Gun with Meg Ryan


----------



## De Caye

who was in Innerspace with Martin Short


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Father of the Bride" (1991) with Eugene Levy.


----------



## turtle2778

who was in "BRINGING DOWN THE HOUSE" with Queen Latifa?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who starred in Last Holiday with Gerard Depardieu.*


----------



## scareme

Who was in Green Card with Andie MacDowell


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Groundhog Day" with Bill Murray.


----------



## skeletonowl

Who was in The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou with Owen Wilson


----------



## BoysinBoo

who had a small part in "Cable Guy" with, nope not Mr. Carey. I'm going to say Andy Dick!


----------



## De Caye

who was in Queer Duck with JM J Bullock


----------



## RookieSpooker

who was in Lost and Found with David Spade...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who starred in Tommy Boy with Chris Farley.*


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Black Sheep" with Gary Busey


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Carney" with Jodie Foster


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Nell" with Liam Neeson.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Michael Collins with Stephen Rae.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Crying Game" with Forest Whitaker.


----------



## Death's Door

Who was in Platoon with Willem DaFoe


----------



## RookieSpooker

Who was in Spiderman with Kirsten Dunst


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in Elizabethtown with Orlando Bloom


----------



## Adam I

Who was in Pirates of the Caribbean with Keira Kightley


----------



## scareme

Who was in Bend It Like Beckham with Jonathon Rhys-Meyers


----------



## RookieSpooker

who was in The Loss of Sexual Innocence with Julian Sands


----------



## scareme

Who was in Leaving Las Vegas with Elisabeth Shue.


----------



## Silent Requiem

who was in Mysterious skin with Lisa Long


----------



## scareme

Who was in Legally Blonde 2 with Regina King


----------



## MrTrick

Who was in _The Ant Bully_ with Bruce Campbell


----------



## RookieSpooker

Who was in *Army of Darkness *with Bridget Fonda


----------



## scareme

Who was in Doc Hollywood with Michael J Fox


----------



## RookieSpooker

Who was in The Frighteners with R. Lee Ermey


----------



## scareme

Who was in Willard with Crispin Glover


----------



## De Caye

Who was in Drop Dead Sexy with Jason lee


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in Vanilla Sky with Cameron Diaz


----------



## De Caye

who was in Any Given Sunday with James Woods


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in John Carpenters Vampires with Daniel Baldwin.


----------



## RookieSpooker

who was in Knight Moves with Christopher Lambert.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Highlander II: The Quickening" with Sean Connery.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Time Bandits" with John Cleese.


----------



## scareme

Who I loved in A Fish Called Wanda with Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Halloween" with PJ Soles.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Jawbreaker with Rose McGowan.


----------



## De Caye

who was in Death Proof with Curt Russell


----------



## RookieSpooker

Who was in Overboard with Edward Herrmann


----------



## BoysinBoo

who played in "Lost Boys" with Jami Gertz.

Lost Boys Sequel coming soon!


----------



## Evil Queen

Who was in Sixteen Candles with Gedde Watanabe


----------



## scareme

Who was in Volunteers with John Candy


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Canadian Bacon" with Kevin Pollack 

"Frankenstein never scared me. Marsupials do...'cause their FAST."


----------



## HallowSkeen

I LOVE Kevin Pollack!!! Who was in "The Usual Suspects" with Chazz Palminteri.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Analyze This" with Lisa Kudrow


----------



## scareme

Who was in P.S. I Love You with Hilary Swank.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Boys Don't Cry" with Chloe Sevigny.


----------



## HibLaGrande

who was in American Psycho with Christian Bale.


----------



## scareme

Who was in 3:10 To Yuma with Russell Crowe


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Virtuosity" with the amazing Traci Lords


----------



## scareme

Who was in Cry Baby with Willem Dafoe


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who was in Spiderman with Tobey Mcguire


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Cider House Rules" with Michael Caine.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Deathtrap with Christopher Reeve


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who was in Somewhere in Time with Jane Seymore


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Wedding Crashers" with Owen Wilson.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who was in "Shanghai Noon" with Jackie Chan


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who was in Cannonball Run II with Dean Martin.*


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Sons of Katie Elder" with John Wayne.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "The Shootist" with Ron Howard


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Music Man" with Buddy Hackett.


----------



## scareme

Who stared in It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World with Spencer Tracy.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who starred in "Guess Who's Coming to Dinner" with Katharine Hepburn.


----------



## scareme

Who starred in the African Queen with Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who starred in "Casablanca" with Peter Lorre


----------



## scareme

Who starred in Arsenic and Old Lace with Cary Grant


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Monkey Business" with Harry Carey, Jr.


----------



## turtle2778

Who starred in Tombstone with Kurt Russell


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Stargate" with James Spader.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Less Than Zero with Andrew McCarthy.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "St. Elmo's Fire" with Demi Moore.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who was in The Seventh Sign with Jürgen Prochnow.*


----------



## Esmerelda

Who was in _TROY_ with Brad Pitt?


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Oceans Eleven" with Julia Roberts.


----------



## spideranne

Who was in "Flatliners" with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Footloose with Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "L.A. Story" with the happy footed Steve Martin

(Bored Beyond Beleif)


----------



## scareme

Who was in Pennies From Heaven with Bernadette Peters.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who was in The Longest Yard with Eddie Albert.*


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Longest Day" with Robert Mitchum.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Scrooged" with the Ghost of Christmas Present (Carol Kane)


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Pacifier" with Vin Diesel.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Pitch Black with Cole Hauser


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Hi-Lo Country" with Woody Harrelson.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who got no respect in "Natural Born Killers" with Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who got no respect in "Little Nicky" with Adam Sandler.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Spanglish with Tea Leoni.


----------



## Esmerelda

Who was in The Wedding Singer with Adam Sandler?


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry" with Ving Rhames.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Pulp Fiction with Samuel L Jackson


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "A Time to Kill" with Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Dazed and Confused with Milla Jovovich


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who was in Resident Evil with James Purefoy.*


----------



## scareme

Who was in Vanity Fair with Reece Witherspoon.


----------



## turtle2778

Who was in "Sweet Home Alabama" with Patrick Dempsey


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Scream 3" with David Arquette.


----------



## mrskeleton

Who starred in *SPEED* with Keanu Reeves


----------



## scareme

Who was in Sweet November with Charlize Theron.


----------



## mrskeleton

Who starred in *The Devil's Advocate *with Keanu Reeves...


----------



## scareme

Who was in the Lake House with Sandra Bullock.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who starred in "Hope Floats" with Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## scream1973

Who starred in PS I love you with Hilary Swank


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Million Dollar Baby" with Clint Eastwood.


----------



## sharpobject

Who was in "Bridges of Madison County" with Meryl Streep.


----------



## scream1973

Who was in Devil wears prada with Anne Hathaway


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in _Brokeback Mountain _with Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Jarhead with Jamie Foxx.


----------



## scream1973

Who was in Miami Vice with Colin Ferell


----------



## TommaHawk

Who was in Phone Booth with Forrest Whitaker who was in...


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in Platoon with Willem Dafoe


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Cry Baby" with... um... Ricki Lake


----------



## Spookyboo

who was in hairspray with Jerry stiller


----------



## scareme

Who was in Zoolander with his son Ben Stiller.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Meet the Parents" with Robert De Niro.


----------



## BoysinBoo

who was in "Mean Streets" with Harvey Keitel


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Taxi Driver" with Cybill Shepherd.


----------



## scareme

Who was in "The Last Picture Show" with Jeff Bridges.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Starman" with Dirk Blocker.


----------



## lewlew

Who was in "Prince of Darkness" with Donald Pleasence.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Halloween with Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was in "Christmas With The Cranks" with Tim Allen


----------



## scream1973

Who was in "Joe Somebody" with Kelly Lynch


----------



## scareme

Who was in Curly Sue with Jim Belushi


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was in "Jingle All The Way" with Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## scream1973

Who was in "Terminator 2 " with Linda Hamilton


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was in "Missing In America" with Danny Glover


----------



## randy2084

Who was in _Saw_ with Cary Elwes


----------



## scream1973

Who was in Dracula with Gary Oldman


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Fifth Elment with Burce Willis.


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was in "Over The Hedge" with Garry Shandling


----------



## scareme

Who was in Dr. Doolittle with Eddie Murphy


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was in "The Haunted Mansion" with Terence Stamp


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in Star Wars: Episode I: The Phantom Menace with Liam Neeson


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was in The Chronicles Of Narnia with Tilda Swinton


----------



## scream1973

Who was in Constantine with Keanu Reeves


----------



## randy2084

Who was in _Point Break_ with Tom Sizemore


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was in Born On The Fourth Of July with Raymond J. Barry


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story" with John C. Reilly.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Dark Water" with Pete Postlethwaite.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Omen (2006)" with Mia Farrow.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Rosemary's Baby" with Maurice Evans.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Jerk" with Steve Martin.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Man with Two Brains" with David Warner.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in Titanic with Kate Winslet.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Quills" with Geoffrey Rush.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Pirates Of The Caribbean: The Curse Of The Black Pearl" with Orlando Bloom.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Ned Kelly" with Naomi Watts.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "I Heart Huckabee's" with Tippi Hedren.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Birds" with Rod Taylor.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who was in The Time Machine with Yvette Mimieux.*


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Black Hole" with Anthony Perkins.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "The Glory Boys" with Rod Steiger.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Mars Attacks" with Jack Nicholson.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "As Good As It Gets" with Greg Kinnear.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Godsend" with Robert DeNiro.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Analyze This" with Billy Crystal.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Princess Bride" with Carol Kane.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Scrooged with Bill Murray.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Ghostbusters" with Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Who was in "Galaxy Quest" with Tim Allen.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Joe Somebody" with Patrick Warburton.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Who was in "Men in Black II" with Will Smith...


----------



## scareme

How was in Hancock with Jason Batemen...


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Smokin' Aces" with Ben Affleck.


----------



## ghost37

who was in "Good Will Hunting" with Matt Damon


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Dogma" with Alan Rickman.


----------



## ghost37

who was in "Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves" with Morgan Freeman


----------



## smileyface4u23

Who was in "The Bucket List" with Jack Nicholson


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Terror" with Boris Karloff.


----------



## ghost37

who was in "The Raven" with Vincent Price


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Scream and Scream Again" with Peter Cushing.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Who was in 'Star Wars: A New Hope' with Sir Alec Guinness...


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Murder By Death" with Elsa Lanchester.


----------



## spideranne

Who was in "Mary Poppins" with Julie Andrews.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "S.O.B" with Robert Loggia.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Innocent Blood" with Anthony LaPaglia.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "So I Married an Axe Murderer" with Mike Myers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in "Austin Powers" with Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Bedazzled" with Brenan Fraser


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in "Monkeybone" with Bridget Fonda


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Doc Hollywood" with Michael J. Fox


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in "The Frighteners" with Jake Busey


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Contact" with Jodie Foster


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Little Girl Who Lives Down The Lane" with Martin Sheen.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Apocalypse Now" with Robert Duvall


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in "Secondhand Lion" with Michael Caine.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Batman Begins" with Christian Bale


----------



## scareme

Who was in the 3:10 to Yuma with Russel Crowe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in "Gladiator" with Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## scareme

Who was in Signs with Mel Gibson


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in the patriot with heath ledger


----------



## scareme

Who was in Dark Knight with Christian Bale.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in the prestige with hugh jackman


----------



## scareme

Who was in Austuralia with Nicole Kiddman


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in moulin rouge with Ewan McGregor


----------



## scareme

Who was in Big Fish with Sybil Shepard.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in samantha who (one episode) with christina applegate


----------



## scareme

Who was in Don't Tell Mom, The Babysitter's Dead with David Duchovny


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in zoolander with ben stiller


----------



## RoxyBlue

...who was in "Night at the Museum" with Robin Williams


----------



## scareme

Who was in Good Will Hunting with Ben Afleck


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Daredevil" with Colin Farrel

P.S. - Scareme Cybill Shepherd wasn't in "Big Fish", it was Jessica Lange


----------



## scareme

You're right, I got them mixed up.

Who was in Miami Vice with Jamie Foxx


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

was in the soloist with robert downey jr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in Iron man with Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in "shallow hal" with jack black


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Holiday with Jude Law


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in gattica with uma therman


----------



## Draik41895

who was in the My Super Ex-Girlfriend with Luke Wilson


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in anchorman with will ferrel


----------



## Draik41895

who was in step brothers with John C. Reily


----------



## scareme

Who was in Talladega Nights with Will Ferrel.


----------



## Draik41895

who was in Blades of Glory with Jon Heder


----------



## scareme

Who was in Mama's Boy with Diane Keaton.


----------



## Draik41895

Who was in Mad Money with Katie Holmes


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Batman Begins with Gary Oldman


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was harry potter with ralph fiennes


----------



## scareme

Who was in Maid in Manhattan with Jennifer Lopez


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in another awful movie with jane fonda


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in On Golden Pond with Katharine Hepburn


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Bringing Up Baby, with Cary Grant.


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Bishop's Wife with David Niven


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Casino Royale with Woody Allen


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Annie Hall with Diane Keaton


----------



## scareme

Who was in Reds with Warren Beatty.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in town and country with charlton heston


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Planet of the Apes with a bunch of monkeys (err, I mean Roddy Mcdowall)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in an episode of mork and mindy with robin williams


----------



## scareme

Who was in The World According to Garp with John Lithgow


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in shrek with mike myers


----------



## scareme

Who was in Mystery, Alaska with Hank Azaira


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Birdcage with Nathan Lane


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in the simpsons with Dan Castellaneta


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in K-9 with James Belushi


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Taking Care of Business with Charles Grodin


----------



## Don Givens

who was in the Great Muppet Caper with Kermit the Frog


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Muppet Movie with Dom DeLuise


----------



## Draik41895

who was in The Glass Bottom Boat with Doris Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Pillow Talk with Rock Hudson


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in iron man with jeff chandler


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Pillars of the Sky with Michael Ansara


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in batman beyond the movie with seth green


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Without a Paddle, with Burt Reynolds


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in a few episodes of my name is earl with jason lee


----------



## Don Givens

who was in Dogma with Chris Rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Dr Dolittle (voice of the guinea pig) with Eddie Murphy


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Haunted Mansion with a guy that looks like Roxy's dad (Terence Stamp)


----------



## scareme

He's good looking, and he was in Young Guns with Charlie Sheen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Wall Street with Michael Douglas

(actually, scareme, he looked pretty scary in that film, but still looked like my dad)


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Romancing the Stone with Kathleen Turner


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in Who Framed Roger Rabbit with Bob Hoskins


----------



## Don Givens

Who was in Pink Floyd The Wall with Bob Geldof


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Number One with Alfred Molina


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who was in Raiders of the Lost Ark with Karen Allen.


----------



## scareme

Who was in Starman with Jeff Bridges.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Fabulous Baker Boys with Bo Bridges.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Stargate: Continuum with Richard Dean Anderson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Ordinary Heroes with Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## scareme

Who was in Saved with Mandy Moore


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Chasing Liberty with Matthew Goode


----------



## scareme

Who was in Imange You and Me with Piper Perabo.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in coyote ugly with Leann Rhymes


----------



## scareme

Who was in Holiday in Your Heart with Bernadette Peters


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Silent Movie with Mel Brooks


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Blazing Saddles with Cleavon Little


----------



## scareme

Who was in Once Bitten with Jim Carrey


----------



## Don Givens

who was in Ace Ventura Pet Detective with Dan Marino


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Little Nicky with Adam Sandler


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Wedding Singer with Drew Barrymore


----------



## scareme

Who was in Firestarter with David Keith.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Succubus: Hell Bent with Kelly Hu


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Scorpion King with Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## scareme

Who was in Sin City with Benicio del Toro.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in China Moon with Ed Harris


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Right Stuff with Scott Glenn


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Silverado with Linda Hunt


----------



## scareme

Who was in Your, Mine and Ours with Dennis Quaid


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in vantage point with william hurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Altered States with Blair Brown


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Dark Matter" with Bill Irwin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Scenes from a Mall with Bette Midler


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Drowning Mona" with Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Virus with William Baldwin

(good morning, Dr K)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Backdraft" with Kurt Russell.


(mornin', Rox :winketon: )


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Death Proof with Rosario Dawson


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Clerks II with Kevin Smith


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in live free or die hard with bruce willis


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Fifth Element with Milla Jovovitch


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Chaplin" with Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in beowulf with john malkovich


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Being John Malkovich" with John Cusack.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Contract with Morgan Freeman


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Wanted" with Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" with Ling Bai


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Crow" with Tony Todd.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Wishmaster with Robert Englund


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Mangler" with Ted Levine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Silence of the Lambs with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Mask of Zorro" with Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "The Haunting" with Liam Neeson.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Kingdom of Heaven with Orlando Bloom


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Lord of the Rings" with Liv Tyler.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Jersey Girl with Ben Affleck


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in "Paycheck" with Uma Thurman.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Dangerous Liaisons with Glenn Close


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who as in hook with dustin hoffman 
....
heres a pic


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Tootsie with Bill Murray


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in ghostbuster with dan aykroyd


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Gross Point Blank (I love this movie) with John Cusack


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Must Love Dogs with Diane Lane


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in nights in rodanthe with richard gere


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Pretty Woman with Julia Roberts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in oceans 11 with matt damon


----------



## scareme

Who was in Good Will Hunting with Mimi Driver?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah it was minnie driver

who was in ella enchanted with anne hathaway


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Get Smart with Steve Carell


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in 40 year old virgin with seth rogen


----------



## dynoflyer

who was in Pineapple Express with James Franco


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in milk with sean penn


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Dead Man Walking with Susan Sarandon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in the rocky horror picture show with tim curry


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Annie with Carol Burnett


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in horton hears a who with jim carey


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Earth Girls Are Easy with Michael McKean


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Best in Show with Christopher Guest


----------



## scareme

Who was in Waiting for Guffman with Catherine O'Hara.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Nightmare Before Christmas (voice of Sally) with Paul Reubens


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in mystery men with hank azaria


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in The Bird Cage with Robin Williams


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in dead poets society with ethan hawke


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Explorers with River Phoenix


----------



## dynoflyer

who was in "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade" with Harrison Ford


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in Regarding Henry with Annette Bening


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in mar attacks with jack nickleson


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Easy Rider with Peter Fonda


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in 3:10 to yuma with russel crowe


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Gladiator with Oliver Reed


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Two Faces of Dr. Jekyll with Christopher Lee


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Moulin Rouge (1952) with Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in an episode of the fresh prince with will smith


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in I-Robot with Alan Tudyk (voice of Sonny)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in dodge ball with vince vaughn


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Mr & Mrs Smith with Brad Pitt


(Dodge Ball - one of the funniest moveis ever)


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Sleepers with Kevin Bacon


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Tremors with Fred Ward


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in joe dirt with david spade


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Benchwarmers with Jon Lovitz


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in rat race with woopi golberg


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Star Trek Nemesis with Patrick Stewart


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in X-Men with Halle Berry


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Perfect Stranger with Bruce Willis.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in armeggedon with ben affleck


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Dogma with Alan Rickman


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in harry potter with maggie smith


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Hook" with Robin Williams


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in death to smoochy with edward norton


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Illusionist with Paul Giamatti


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Planet of the Apes (2001) with Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in sweeney todd with johnny depp


----------



## Monstermaker

Who was in "Whats eating Gilbert Grape...?" with Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in the departed with matt damon


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Chasing Amy with Kevin Smith


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Dogma with Salma Hayek


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Frida with Alfred Molina


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Undertaking Betty" (aka. Plots with a View) with Lee Evans


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Who was in "something About Mary" with Chris Elliot


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Ground Hog Day with Andie MacDowell


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was in As Good As Dead with Jess Weixler


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Teeth with John Hensley


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Shutter with Joshua Jackson


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in mighty ducks with kenan thompson


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Good Burger with Abe Vigoda


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Godfather with James Caan


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in misery with kathy bates


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Fried Green Tomatoes with Jessica Tandy


----------



## Dixie

who was in "The Birds" with Tippi Hedren


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in i heart huckabees with mark wahlberg


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Boogie Nights with Burt Reynolds


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Striptease with Demi Moore


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in ghost with patrick swayze


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar" with John Leguizamo


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Love in the Time of Cholera with Hector Elizondo


----------



## spideranne

Who was in Private Resort with Rob Morrow.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Bucket List with Morgan Freeman


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Driving Miss Daisy with Jessica Tandy


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Batteries Not Included with Hume Cronyn


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Pelican Brief with Denzel Washington


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Deja Vu with Val Kilmer


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in kiss kiss bang bang with robert downey jr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in Iron Man with Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Shallow Hal" with Jack Black


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "King Kong" with Naomi Watts


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Ring Two with Elizabeth Perkins


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in finding nemo with willem dafoe


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Streets of Fire" with Michael Paré


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in BloodRayne with Meat Loaf


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Rocky Horror Picture Show" with Tim Curry


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in home alone 2 with Macaulay Culkin


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "My Girl" with Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in freaky friday remake with lindsey lohan


----------



## Monk

who was in "Parent Trap" with Dennis Quaid.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in vantage point with forest whitiker


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

who was in Bloodsport with Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Time Cop" with Mia Sara


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in Ferris Bueller's Day Off with Matthew Broderick


----------



## Monk

who was in "Glory" with Morgan Freeman.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Driving Miss Daisy with Jessica Tandy


----------



## Monk

who was in "Nobody's Fool" with Bruce Willis


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in pulp fiction with john travolta


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Wild Hogs with Tim Allen


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in galaxy quest with alan rickman


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone" with Maggie Smith


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Murder by Death with Truman Capote


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Annie Hall with Woody Allen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Who was in Annie Hall with Woody Allen


I don't think Truman Capote would...oh, never mind:googly:

Who was in Bananas with Carlos Montalban


----------



## Monk

who was in the "Out-of-Towners" with Jack Lemmon


----------



## chrizzo

who was in some like it hot with Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Monk

who was in "Gentlemen Prefer Blondes" with Charles Coburn.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Devil and Miss Jones" with Jean Arthur


----------



## Monk

Who was also in "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" with James (Jimmy) Stewart.


----------



## Draik41895

who was in "how the west was won" with Harry Morgan


----------



## chrizzo

who was in support your local gun fighter with James Garner


----------



## Draik41895

who was in "My Fellow Americans with Dan Akroyd


----------



## chrizzo

who was in "blues brothers" with Steven Spielberg


----------



## Draik41895

who was in(directed actually) "Back to the Future" with Christopher Lloyd


----------



## chrizzo

who was in "one flew over the cuckoo's nest" with Danny DeVito


----------



## Draik41895

who was in "Reno 911!: Miami" with Robert Ben Garant


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Night at the Museum with Mickey Rooney


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in A Midsummer Night's Dream with Olivia de Havilland


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Gone with the Wind with Clark Gable


----------



## chrizzo

who was in "run silent run deep" with Burt Lancaster


----------



## Monk

who was in "Atlantic City" with Susan Sarandon


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Enchanted with Patrick Dempsey


----------



## Monk

whom my wife adores...err...I mean who was in "Freedom Writers" with Hillary Swank.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Black Dahlia with Scarlett Johansson (who I just notice will be in Ironman 2)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in the prestige with christain bale


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Batman Begins with Michael Caine


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in second hand lions with hailey joel osmond


----------



## Monk

who was in "The Sixth Sense" with Bruce Willis


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Die Hard with Alan Rickman


----------



## Monk

Who was in Sweeney Todd with Johnny Depp


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Finding Neverland with Kate Winslet


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Holiday" with Cameron Diaz


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in the mask with jim carey


----------



## Monk

who was in "Bruce Almighty" with Jennifer Anniston


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Break-up with Vince Vaughn


----------



## Monk

Who was in "Wedding Crashers" with Owen Wilson.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Shanghai Noon" with Jackie Chan


----------



## Monk

who was in "Rush Hour" with Chris Tucker


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Money Talks with Charlie Sheen


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in wall street with Micheal Douglas


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Romancing the Stone" with Kathleen Turner


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The War of the Roses with ...Michael Douglas!


----------



## Spooky1

Are we in a Michael Douglas loop here?

Who was in The Ghost and the Darkness with Val Kilmer


----------



## Monk

who was in "The Saint" with Elizabeth Shue


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Soap Dish" with Kevin Kline


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in A Fish Called Wanda with John Cleese


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail" with Michael Palin (I was going to say a Killer Rabbit, but that would end the thread)


----------



## Hella

Who was in *Fierce Creatures *with Kevin Kline


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Pirates of Penzance with Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Pirates of Penzance with Angela Lansbury


----------



## Hella

Who was in *National Velvet *with Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Monk

who was in 'The Flintstones' with Rick Moranis


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Ghostbusters with Dan Ackroyd


----------



## Monk

who was in "I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry" with Adam Sandler


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in billy madison with norm macdonald


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Dr Doolittle (as the dog's voice) with Eddie Murphy


----------



## Monk

who was in "Trading Places" with Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in True Lies with Tom Arnold


----------



## Monk

who was in Nine Months with Julianne Moore.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

who was in Chloe with Liam Neeson...


----------



## Monk

who was in "A Prayer for the Dying" with Mickey Rourke


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Sin City" with Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Green Mile with Tom Hanks


----------



## Monk

Who was in Saving Private Ryan with Matt Damon


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Bourne Identity" with Julia Stiles


----------



## Monk

who was in The Devil's Own with Harrison Ford


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Star Wars with Mark Hamill


----------



## Monk

who was in The Empire Strikes Back with Alec Guinness


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Scrooge with Albert Finney


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Big Fish" with Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" with Christopher Lee


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers" with Miranda Otto


----------



## Monk

who was in What Lies Beneath with Harrison Ford


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in What Lies Beneath with Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Stardust with Robert De Niro


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was on showtime with eddie murphey


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Trading Places with Dan Ackroyd


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Ghost Busters with Rick Moranis


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Honey, I Shrunk the Kids" with Marcia Strassman


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Reeker with Michael Ironside


----------



## Bone To Pick

who was in "Terminator: Salvation" with Christian Bale


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "A Midsummer Night's Dream" with Sophie Marceau


----------



## Monk

who was in Braveheart with Mel Gibson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Conspiracy Theory with Steve Kahan


----------



## Bone To Pick

Who was in Radio Flyer with Lorraine Bracco


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Medicine Man with Sean Connery


----------



## ghost37

Who was in James Bond 007: From Russia with Love with Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Monk

Do video games count?


----------



## Spooky1

No, I don't think video games should count. So we're back to Sean Connery.


----------



## Monk

so back to Sean Connery then:

who was in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade with Denholm Elliott


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in King Rat with George Segal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in A Touch of Class with Glenda Jackson


----------



## Monk

who was in The Music Lovers with Richard Chamberlain.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "King Solomon's Mines" with John Rhys-Davies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

who was in Anaconda III with The Hoff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in "Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story" with Vince Vaughn


----------



## scareme

Who was in Mr. And Mrs. Smith with Brad Pitt.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Cool World with Gabriel Byrne


----------



## Bone To Pick

who was in End of Days with AHhhnold the Governator!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in True Lies with Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Halloween with Donald Pleasence


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in Ten Little Indians with Brenda Vaccaro


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Zorro, the Gay Blade with George Hamilton


----------



## spideranne

Who was in Doc Hollywood with Bridget Fonda


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Army of Darkness with Bruce Campbell!


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Man with the Screaming Brain with Ted Raimi


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Spiderman with J.K. Simmons .


----------



## scareme

Who was in "The Ref" with Denis Leary.


----------



## jaege

Who was in Demolition Man with Sandra Bullock


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Practical Magic with Stockard Channing


----------



## jaege

Who was in Grease with John Travolta.


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in Carrie with Sissy Spacek.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Blast from the Past with Christopher Walken!


----------



## scareme

Who was in "The Dogs Of War" with Tom Berenger.


----------



## jaege

who was in Major League, with Charlie Sheen


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in Platoon with Willem Dafoe

(and Tom Berenger for an extra degree of seperation)


----------



## scareme

Who is in everything, but I'll say "The Life Aquatic.." with Bill Murray


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Stripes with Harold Ramis


----------



## scareme

Who was in Ghost Busters with Bill Murray


----------



## Spooky1

Oh no, we're in a Bill Murray loop. 

Who was in Scrooged with Carol Kane


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in The Pacifier with Vin Diesel


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in fast and furious with paul walker


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in Eight Below with Jason Biggs


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in American Pie with Alyson Hannigan (my favorite witch )


----------



## Bone To Pick

who was in "My Stepmother is an Alien" with Kim Basinger


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in "The Natural" with Robert Redford


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Electic Horseman with Jane Fonda


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in 9 to 5 will dolly parton


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Best Little Whore House in Texas with Burt Reynolds


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in without a paddle with dax shepard


----------



## jaege

Who was in Employee of the Month, with (yummmm) Jessica Simpson


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in "The Dukes of Hazard" with Seann Michael Scott


----------



## Evil Queen

Seann William Scott who was in "Mr. Woodcock" with Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## scareme

Who was in House Of Wax with Jared Padalecki.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Flight of the Phoenix with Dennis Quaid


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in Vantage Point with Matthew Fox


----------



## scareme

Who was in We Are Marshall with Ian McShane.


----------



## jaege

who was (sort of) in The Golden Compass, with Daniel Craig


----------



## scareme

Who's the latest Bond man in Quantum of Solace with the great Dame Judith Dench.


----------



## jaege

(nice one)

who was in (surprisingly) The Chronicles of Riddick with Vin Diesel


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Babylon A.D. with Michelle Yeoh


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Mummy:tomb of the Dragon Emperor with the scottish actor John Hannah. Love his accent.


----------



## jaege

who was in The Mummy with Rachel Weisz (sp?) (another Yummmm)


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Constantine with Peter Stormare


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Brothers Grimm with Heath Ledger.


----------



## Zombies R Us

Who starred in The Order.


----------



## Spooky1

Zombies R Us said:


> Who starred in The Order.


With?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's complete it:

Who starred in The Order with Peter Weller


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Robocop with Nancy Allen!


----------



## Night Watchman

Whao was in 1941 with Tim Matheson


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Animal House with John Belushi


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in neighbors with Cathy Moriarty


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in Raging Bull with Robert De Niro


----------



## debbie5

Who was in that movie about the "Hat" author./doc and Robin Williams....


----------



## Night Watchman

I think Robin Williams is next who was in Good Morning Vietnam with Forrest Whitaker


----------



## debbie5

who has a spitty mouth like Kiefer Sutherland...


----------



## lewlew

who was in "Max Dugan Returns" with his father Donald Sutherland


----------



## debbie5

who was in "Dirty Dozen" with Charles Bronson....


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in "Death Wish" with Jeff Goldblum...


----------



## jaege

who was in The Big Chill with Kevin Kline


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in "A Fish called Wanda" with Jamie Lee Curtis...


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "True Lies" with Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## diecastman71

Who was in Predator with Jessie "The Body" Ventura.


----------



## debbie5

(who knew Lou Albano, RIP...but I digress)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(going back to Jesse)...


who was in Major League 2 with Charlie Sheen


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Three Musketeers" with Oliver Platt


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Dr Dolittle" with Eddie Murphy


----------



## debbie5

Who played Doctor Dolittle, also played by Rex Harrison, who....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in mt fair lady with audry hepburn


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Breakfast at Tiffany's with George Peppard


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in how the west was won with Gregory peck


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Moby Dick with Richard Baseheart


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Titanic (1953) with Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## nixie

Who was in Christmas in Connecticut with Dennis Morgan


----------



## fick209

Who starred in The Gun That Won The West with Paula Raymond


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Blood of Dracula's Castle with John Carradine


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Peggy Sue Got Married with Kathleen Turner


----------



## fick209

who was in War of the Roses with Michael Douglas


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Wall Street with Charlie Sheen


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Ferris Buller's Day Off with Mia Sara


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Legend with Tim Curry


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in home alone 2 to with Rob schneider


----------



## fick209

who was in The Longest Yard with Adam Sandler


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in 50 First Dates with Drew Barrymore


----------



## nixie

Who was in Ever After with Anjelica Huston


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Addams Family with Raul Julia


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Addams Family Values with Christina Ricci


----------



## nixie

Who was in Sleepy Hollow with Johnny Depp


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Private Resort with Rob Morrow


----------



## nixie

Who was in The Guru with Heather Graham


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me with David Bowie


----------



## nixie

Who performed "Peace on Earth/Little Drummer Boy" with Bing Crosby in 1977


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in StageCoach with Slim Pickens


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Blazing Saddles with Madeline Kahn


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Yellow Beard with Graham Chapman


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Meaning of Life with John Cleese


----------



## fick209

Who was in Around the World in 80 Days with Owen Wilson


----------



## The Creepster

Who is a dork..I mean was in The Royal Tenenbaums with Stephen Lea Sheppard


----------



## RoxyBlue

who apparently has yet to do any other films, so was in The Royal Tenenbaums with Gene Hackman


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> who apparently has yet to do any other films, so was in The Royal Tenenbaums with Gene Hackman


Ah-HA!!!!! Got you
Who was in Young Frankenstein with Marty Feldman


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Silent Movie with Dom DeLuise


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Blazing Saddles with Alex Karras


----------



## fick209

who was in Centennial with Raymond Burr


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I want to say "who was in Godzilla with Godzilla)


who was in Airplane II: The Sequel with Robert Hays


----------



## fick209

who was in Take This Job And Shove It! with Art Carney


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Harry and Tonto with Ellen Burstyn


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Exorcist" with Max von Sydow


----------



## fick209

Who was in Awakenings with Robert De Niro


----------



## nixie

Who was in Meet the Fockers with Ben Stiller


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in zoolander with owen wilson


----------



## The Creepster

Whos is still a dork....The Darjeeling Limited with Jason Schwartzman


----------



## fick209

who was in The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy with John Malkovich


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Making Mr. Right with Glenne Headly


----------



## scareme

who was in "Mr. Holland's Opus" with Richard Dreyfuss.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Jaws" with Roy Scheider


----------



## nixie

Who was in All That Jazz with Jessica Lange


----------



## scareme

Who was in King Kong with Jeff Bridges.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Fabulous Baker Boys with his brother Beau Bridges


----------



## nixie

who was in Charlotte's Web with Dakota Fanning


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Coraline with Teri Hatcher


----------



## fick209

who was in Tomorrow Never Dies with Pierce Brosnan


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The Lawnmower Man with Jeff Fahey


----------



## fick209

who was in Psycho 3 with Anthony Perkins


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Fear Strikes Out with Karl Malden


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Beyond the Poseidon Adventure with Peter Boyle


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Johnny Dangerously with Maureen Stapleton


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Cocoon with Don Ameche


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Picture Mommy Dead with Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Frankenstein's Great Aunt Tillie" with June Wilkinson


----------



## nixie

Who was in Vasectomy: a Delicate Matter with Paul Sorvino


----------



## scareme

Who was in Mr. 3000 with Bernie Mac.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Old Dogs with Seth Green


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Without a Paddle with Dax Shepard


----------



## fick209

who was in Employee of the Month with Dane Cook


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Mystery Men with Hank Azaria


----------



## scareme

Who was in Godzilla with Matthew Broderick.


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in Election with Reese Witherspoon...


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Penelope" with Catherine O'Hara


----------



## Night Watchman

who's voice was in "Where the Wild Things Are" with James Gandolfini


----------



## scareme

Who was in "The Mexican" with Julia Roberts


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Duplicity with Clive Owen


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Shoot 'Em Up with Monica Bellucci


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Matrix Revolutions with Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## fick209

who was in the Nutty Professor with Eddie Murphy


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in 48 Hours with Nick Nolte


----------



## scareme

Who was in "The Player" with Lyle Lovett.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" with Benicio Del Toro


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Big Top Pee-wee with Paul Reubens


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Buffy the Vampire Slayer with Donald Sutherland


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Animal House with Tim Matheson


----------



## nixie

who was in Drop Dead Fred with Phoebe Cates


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in I Love You to Death with River Phoenix


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade with Sean Connery


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Time Bandits with David Rappaport


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Bride" with Sting


----------



## IMU

Who was in "Dune" with Kyle MacLachlan

(hope I did this correctly) ...


----------



## scareme

Who was in Blue Velvet with Isabella Rossallini

You did it right IMU


----------



## fick209

who was in Immortal Beloved with Gary Oldman


----------



## IMU

Who was in "Lost In Space" with Matt LeBlanc


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle" with Lucy Liu


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Payback with James Coburn


----------



## scareme

Who was in Our Man Flint with Lee J Cobb.


----------



## IMU

Who was in "The Exorcist" with Max von Sydow


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Rush Hour 3 with Jackie Chan


----------



## IMU

Who was in "Around the World in 80 Days" with Adam Godley


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" with Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## IMU

Who was in "Mighty Aphrodite" with David Ogden Stiers


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Better Off Dead with Dan Schneider


----------



## fick209

who was in The Big Picture with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Tremors with Fred Ward


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins with Benjamin Luckett


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Cocoon as Wilford Brimley


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "In and Out" with Kevin Kline


----------



## IMU

Who was in "The Pirates of Penzance" with Angela Lansbury


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Manchurian Candidate" with Frank Sinatra


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Guys and Dolls with Marlon Brando


----------



## IMU

Who was in "Mutiny on the Bounty" with Chips Rafferty?


----------



## fick209

who was in Skullduggery" with Burt Reynolds


----------



## nixie

Who was in Boogie Nights with Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Perfect Storm" with William Fichtner


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Ultraviolet with Milla Jovovich


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Fifth Element" with Ian Holm


----------



## IMU

Who was in "Blue Ice" with Alun Armstrong

(somebody keeping track if we repeated yet?)


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in Van Helsing with Kate Beckinsale....


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Haunted with Aidan Quinn


----------



## fick209

who was in Bobby Jones: Stroke of Genius with Jeremy Northam


----------



## The Creepster

who was in Happy, Texas with William H. Macy


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Wild Hogs with Tim Allen


----------



## scareme

Who was in For Richer or Poorer with Kirstie Alley.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Madhouse" with John Larroquette


----------



## fick209

who was in "JFK" with Kevin Costner


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Postman" with Tom Petty


----------



## IMU

Who was in "Made in Heaven" with Amanda Plummer


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The World According to Garp with Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## fick209

Who was in "Slap Shot" with Paul Newman


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Road to Perdition with Tom Hanks


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in "The Burbs" with Bruce Dern


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Tattoo with Maud Adams


----------



## The Creepster

who was in Octopussy with Roger Moore


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Man with the Golden Gun with Christopher Lee


----------



## fick209

who was in Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring with Viggo Mortensen


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Hidalgo with Omar Sharif


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The 13th Warrior with Antonio Banderas


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Desperado with Cheech Marin


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in From Dusk Till Dawn with Tom Savini


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Creepshow with Ted Danson


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in 3 Men and a Baby with Tom Selleck


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Her Alibi with Paulina Porizkova


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Female Perversions with Tilda Swinton


----------



## fick209

who was in The Curious Case of Benjamin Button with Julia Ormond


----------



## The Creepster

who was in First Knight with Sean Connery


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Rock with Nicolas Cage


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Rumble Fish with Mickey Rourke


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Sin City" with Bruce Willis


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Hudson Hawk with Danny Aiello


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Moonstruck" with Cher


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Silkwood with David Strathairn


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Memphis Belle with Billy Zane


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Phantom with Patrick McGoohan


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Braveheart with Brendan Gleeson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Kingdom of Heaven with Iain Glen


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Resident Evil: Extinction with Milla Jovovich


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Fifth Element with Gary Oldman


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Leon The Professional with Jean Reno


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Godzilla with Matthew Broderick


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in War Games with Dabney Coleman


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in 9 to 5 with Dolly Parton


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Rhinestone Cowboy with Sly Stallone


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Lords of Flatbush with Henry Winkler


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The Water Boy with Blake Clark


----------



## fick209

who was in Leatherheads with George Clooney


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Dusk to Dawn with Tom Savini


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in planet terror with rose mcgowan


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Monkeybone with Jason Kravits (we know Jason )


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The Stepford Wives with Jon Lovitz


----------



## scareme

Who was in A League Of Their Own with Lori Petty.


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Tank Girl with Iggy Pop


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Sid and Nancy with Chloe Webb


----------



## scareme

Who was in Practial Magic with Stockard Channing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Grease with John Travolta


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Sword Fish with Hugh Jackman


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Kate & Leopold with Meg Ryan


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in When Harry Met Sally with Billy Crystal


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Princess Bride with Wallace Shawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Inconceivable!

who was in The Haunted Mansion with Eddie Murphy


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Trading Places with Al Franken


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Manchurian Candidate with Ted Levine.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Evolution with Julianne Moore


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Boogie Nights with Burt Reynolds


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Slient Film with Dom Deluise


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Robin Hood, Men in Tights with Mel Brooks


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in High Anxiety with Harvey Korman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in Blazing Saddles with Mel Brooks


----------



## The Creepster

LOL...ENOUGH WITH MEL BROOKS..SHeesh

Who was in Robin Hood men in tights with Dave Chappelle


----------



## lewlew

Who was in Undercover Blues with Kathleen Turner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in War of the Roses with Michael Douglas


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Greed with Charlie Sheen


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Rookie with Clint Eastwood


----------



## fick209

who was in Millon Dollar Baby with Hilary Swank


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in lots of chick flicks that I had to Wikipedia to find out which ones...Scary Movie with	Shawn Wayans


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Scary Movie II with Tim Curry


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Annie with Carol Burnett


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Noises Off with Christopher Reeve


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Superman with Margot Kidder


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Sisters with Charles Durning


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Tootsie with Dustin Hoffman


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Hero with Gina Davis


----------



## fick209

Who was in Thelma & Louise with Susan Sarandon


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Witches of Eastwick with Cher


----------



## The Creepster

who was in Mask with Sam Elliott


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Golden Compass with Eva Green


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Casino Royale with Daniel Craig


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Golden Compass with Nicole Kidman


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Nine with Judi Dench


----------



## The Creepster

who was in The Chronicles of Riddick with Vin Diesel


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Babylon A.D. with Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who was in Memoirs of a Geisha with Mako


----------



## lewlew

who was in "The Big Brawl" with Jackie Chan


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Forbidden Kingdom with Jet Li


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Fearless with Collin Chou


----------



## fick209

who was in Nuptials of the Dead with Lisa Lu


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> who was in Nuptials of the Dead with Lisa Lu


Bad Fick...she was not in Fearless with Jet Li 

But she was in The Last Emperor with Victor Wong


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Tremors with "KEVIN BACON!"


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Who was in Tremors with "KEVIN BACON!"


EVIL:devil:

Who was in Animal House with Karen Allen


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Raiders of the Lost Ark with Harrison Ford


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade with John Rhys-Davies


----------



## fick209

who was in The Miracle Match with Gerard Butler


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "300" with Lena Headey


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who was in Brothers Grim with Monica Bellucci


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in The Matrix Reloaded with Carrie-Anne Moss


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Chocolat with Alfred Molina


----------



## The Creepster

who was in Ladyhawke with Rutger Hauer


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Sin City with Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

who was in The Green Mile with Tom Hanks


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The "Burbs" with Henry Gibson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Blues Brothers with Dan Aykroyd


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in My Stepmother's a Alien with Jon Lovitz


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Mom & Dad Save The World with Terri Garr


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Dumb and Dumber with Mike Starr


----------



## Bone To Pick

Who was in Ed Wood with Martin Landau


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Ready to Rumble with Chris Owen


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who was in Van Wilder with Tim Matheson


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Up The Creek with Stephen Furst


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Seven Days of Grace with Olivia Hussey


----------



## The Creepster

who was in Ice Cream Man with Clint Howard


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the The Rocketeer with Bill Campbell


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Ghost Town with Ricky Gervais


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who was in "The Invention of Lying" with Fionnula Flanagan


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Youngblood with Ed Lauter


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Mulholland Falls with Chazz Palminteri


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who was in The Usual Suspects with Benicio Del Toro


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who was in No country for old men with Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Men in Black with Will Smith


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in The Legend of Bagger Vance with Matt Damon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in dogma with ben affleck


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Dazed and Confused with Parker Posey


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Best in Show with Eugene Levy


----------



## Evil Andrew

who was in American Pie with Stiffler's Mom (Jennifer Coolidge)


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Legally Blonde 2: Red, White & Blonde with Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in Walk the Line with Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Gladiator with Russell Crow


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in A Beautiful Mind with Ed Harris


----------



## lewlew

who was in The Abyss with Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Robin Hood with Brian Blessed


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in High Road to China with Tom Selleck


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Quigley Down Under with Laura San Giacomo


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in Sex, Lies and Videotape with Steven Brill


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who was in Joe Dirt with Christopher Walken


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in The Country Bears with Haley Joel Osment


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who was in Forrest Gump this Gary Sinise


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in Apollo 13 with Kathleen Quinlan


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Hills Have Eyes with Vinessa Shaw


----------



## fick209

Who was in 3:10 to Yuma with Christian Bale


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Dark Knight with Heath Ledger


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in "A Knight's Tale" with Mark Addy


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Full Monty" with Robert Carlyle


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in 28 Weeks Later with Catherine McCormack


----------



## Evil Andrew

who was in Shadow of the Vampire with John Malkovich


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Dangerous Liaisons with Glenn (Glen?) Close


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Mars Attacks with Jack Nicolson


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Wolf with James Spader


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in Pretty in Pink with Jon Cryer


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Hididng Out with Keith Coogan


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Great O'Grady with Meredith Salenger


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Lake Placid" with Oliver Platt


----------



## GrimAftermath

Who was in The Three Musketeers with Tim Curry


----------



## Evil Andrew

who was in Red October with Sean Connery


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Meteor with Natalie Wood


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Brainstorm with Christopher Walken


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in "Catch Me If You Can" with Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who got shot in the freakin head in "Departed" by James Badge Dale.


----------



## Goblin

who was in the Black Donnellys with Brian Donahue


----------



## The Creepster

Which seems to be a TV show with a nobody...not a movie.....so Jonathan Tucker instead



Who was in Hostage with Kevin Pollak


----------



## Evil Andrew

.. who was in _The Usual Suspects_ with Chazz Palminteri


----------



## Goblin

....who was in Once more with feeling with David Aaron Baker


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _Edge of Darkness_ with Mel Gibson


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The Road Warrior with Michael Preston


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Highlander with Adrian Paul


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Last Rites with Tom Berenger


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Sea Snakes with Luke Perry


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The Fifth Element with Milla Jovovich


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _Resident Evil_, with Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in S.W.A.T with LL Cool J "MAMA SAID KNOCK YOU OUT"!!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in "Deep Blue Sea" with Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Die Hard with a Vengence with Bruce Willis


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Whole Nine Yards" with Amanda Peet


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Saving Silverman with Steve Zahn


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in "Daddy Daycare" with Anjelica Huston


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Witches with Rowan Atkinson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Johnny English with John Malkovich


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Mulholland Falls _, with Jennifer Connelly


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in A Beautiful Mind with Russell Crowe


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The Quick and the Dead with Sharon Stone


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who surprised Michael Douglas in _Basic Instinct_


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in The War Of The Roses with Danny Devito


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Romancing the Stone with Kathleen Turner


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Who Framed Roger Rabbit with Charles Fleischer


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Zodiac_ with Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in City Slickers with Helen Slater


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Supergirl with Faye Dunnaway


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Little Big Man_ with Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Stranger Than Fiction with Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Dark Knight with Christian Bale


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in Reign of Fire with Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Tropic Thunder with Ben Stiller


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Happy Gilmore with Allen Covert


----------



## Evil Queen

Who was in Mr. Deeds with John Turturro


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Transformers with Megan Fox


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Jennifer's Body with J.K. Simmons


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Spider-Man with Tobey McQuire


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Sea Biscuit with Jeff Bridges


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Tucker with Martin Landau


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Ed Wood with Johnny Depp


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Edward Scissorhands with Vincent Price


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Green Hell_ with Douglas Fairbanks Jr.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Ghost Story with Fred Astaire


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _Funny Face_ with Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Always with Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Jaws with Roy Scheider


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Jaws II with Murray Hamilton


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Too Scared to Scream with Anne Archer


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Patriot Acts with Harrison Ford


----------



## Spooky1

(I believe that was Patriot Games) 

Who was in Blade Runner with Rutger Hauer


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Ladyhawke with Alfred Molina


----------



## SPOOKY J

who was in Spiderman 2 with Mindy Sterling


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Spring Breakdown with Amy Poehler


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Baby Mama with Sigourney Weaver


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in Alien with Tom Skerritt


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _A River Runs Through It_ with Julia Ormond


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in The Curious Case of Benjamin Button with Cate Blanchett


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull with Harrison Ford


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Star Wars with Alec Guiness


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Bridge on the River Kwai with William Holden


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Network with Faye Dunaway


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Supergirl with Helen Slater


----------



## SPOOKY J

Who was in Ruthless people with Danny DeVito


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Romancing the Stone with Micheal Douglas


----------



## SPOOKY J

Who was in Wall Street with Charlie Sheen


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Scary Movie 3 with Charlie Sheen


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in Platoon with Tom Berenger


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Johnson County War with Luke Perry


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Fifth Element will Milla Jovovich


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Resident Evil: Apocalypse with Oded Fehr


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Mummy Returns with Brendan Fraser


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Looney Tunes: Back in Action with Jenna Elfman


----------



## SPOOKY J

Who was in Keeping the Faith with Edward Norton.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Illusionist with Paul Giamatti


----------



## SPOOKY J

who was in Cold Souls with David Strathairn


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Howl with Jeff Daniels


----------



## The Creepster

Who was in Dumb and Dumber with Mike Starr


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Goodfellas with Robert De Niro


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Taxi Driver_ with Jodie Foster


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Silence of the lambs with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in Magic with Burgess Meredith


----------



## scareme

Who was in Grumpier Old men with Gina Lollobrigida.


----------



## Spooky1

Wasn't it Sophia Loren that was in Grumpier Old Men?

Who was in The Private Navy of Sgt. O'Farrell with Bob Hope


----------



## Goblin

Yes it was

Who was in Fancy Pants with Lucille Ball


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Mame with Bea Arthur


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in (almost no other movies ) Lovers and Other Strangers with Bonnie Bedelia


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Die Hard with Bruce Willis


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Blind Date_ with Kim Bassinger


----------



## Goblin

Who was in My Stepmother is an Alien with Dan Ackroid


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in "Nothing But Trouble" with Demi Moore


----------



## Goblin

Who was in One Crazy Summer with John Cusack


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who was in 2010 with Woody Harrelson


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Zombieland with Bill Murray


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Ghost Busters with Rick Moranis


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Honey I shrunk the Kids with Susan Strassman


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Reeker with Michael Ironside


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Alphabet Killer with Cary Elwes


----------



## Goblin

Who was was in Twister with Helen Hunt


----------



## SPOOKY J

Who was in As Good As It Gets with Greg Kinnear


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Little Miss Sunshine with Alan Arkin


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Russians are Coming, The Russians are Coming with Carl Reiner


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Jerk with Steve Martin


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Roxanne" with Daryl Hannah


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Splash with John Candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Only The Lonely with Ally Sheedy


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Short Circuit with Steve Guttenberg


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _Diner_ with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Tremors with Fred Ward


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Tremors 2 with Micheal gross


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in In the Heat of Passion II: Unfaithful with Lisa Kudrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Hotel for Dogs with Emma Roberts


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Valentine's Day with Kathy Bates


----------



## Goblin

Wo was in Misery with James Caan


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Alien Nation with Mandy Patinkin


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in The Princess Bride with Christopher Guest


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in This Is Spinal Tap with Michael McKean


----------



## Goblin

Who was in 1941 with John Beluschi


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Going South_ with Ed Begley Jr.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Translyvania 6-5000 with Jeff Goldblum


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was Freak #1 in _Deathwish_ with Charles Bronson


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Magnificient Seven with Yul Brynner


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in West World with Richard Benjamin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Love at First Bite with George Hamilton


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _All the Fine Young Cannibals_ with Robert Wagner


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Towering Inferno with Paul Newman


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Cat on a Hot Tin Roof_ with Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Cleopatra with Rex Harrison


----------



## Goblin

Who was in My Fair Lady with Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Always" with John Goodman


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Evan Almighty with Morgan Freeman


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Unforgiven with Clint Eastwood


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Paint your Wagon with Lee Marvin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Delta Force with Chuck Norris


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Good Guys Wear Black with Anne Archer


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Fatal Attraction with Glenn Close


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Mars Attacks with Jack Nicolson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Batman with Michael Keaton


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Batman Returns with Danny Devito


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _ One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ with Louise Fletcher


----------



## Goblin

Who was in A Dennis The Menace Christmas with Robert Wagner


----------



## scareme

Who was in "All the Fine Young Cannibals" with Natalie Wood.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" with Gene Tierney.


----------



## scareme

Loved that one.

Who was in Hudson's Bay with Vincent Price.


----------



## shar

Who was in Edward Scissorhands with Johnny Depp


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Sleepy Hollow with Christina Ricci


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Addams Family with the great Raúl Juliá.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Street Fighter with Jean-Claude Van Damme


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Universal Soldier_ with Dolph Lundgren


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Masters of the Universe" with Courteney Cox


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Scream 3 with Lance Henriksen


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Damien: Omen II _ with William Holden


----------



## Goblin

who was in The Horse Soldiers with JohnWayne


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _The Shootist_ with Harry Morgan


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Dragnet with Dan Ackroyd


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Driving Miss Daisy with Morgan Freeman


----------



## shar

who was in Kiss The Girls with Ashley Judd


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Tooth Fairy with Dwayne Johnson


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in Race to Witch Mountain (2009) with Garry Marshall


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Majestic with Jim Carrey


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who was in eterna sunshine with the spotless mind with kate winslett


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Titanic with Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Aviator" with Brent Spiner


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "I Am Sam" with Sean Penn


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Hollow Man" with William Devane


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Dark with Cathy Lee Crosby


----------



## Evil Andrew

...wh was in _The Real Howard Spitz _ with Kelsey Grammer


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Down Periscope with Lauren Holly


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Dumb and Dumber with Jim Carrey


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Once Bitten with Cleavon Little


----------



## Evil Queen

Who was in Blazing Saddles with Gene Wilder


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in Stir Crazy with Richard Pryor


----------



## Evil Queen

Who was in The Toy with Jackie Gleason


----------



## PirateLady

Who starred in the Hustler with Paul Newman:xbones:


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid with Strother Martin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Cool Hand Luke with Paul Newman


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in the Color of Money with Tom Cruise


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Tropic Thunder with Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in Sherlock Holmes with Jude Law


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Aviator with Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## PirateLady

who was in Body of lies with Russel Crowe


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in State of Play with Ben Affleck


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Going All the Way_ with Lesley Ann Warren


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Genuine Original Family Band with Buddy Ebsen


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in The Kid from Texas with Virginia Dale


----------



## badger

Who was in _Docks of New Orleans_ with Roland Winters...


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Miracle on 34th Street with Sebastian Cabot


----------



## Evil Queen

Who was in The Time Machine with Rod Taylor


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Birds" with Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Power with Micheal Rennie


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Day the Earth Stood Still" with Sam Jaffe


----------



## PirateLady

who was in Nothing last forever with Bill Murray


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Zombieland" with Emma Stone


----------



## badger

Who was in _"Ghosts of Girlfriends Past"_ with Noureen DeWulf...


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Pulse 3 with Rider Strong


----------



## PirateLady

Who starred in Cabin Fever with Jordan Ladd.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Grindhouse with Rose McGowan


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in Encino Man with Pauly Shore


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Son in Law with Lane Smith


----------



## badger

who was in 'My Cousin Vinny' with Paulene Myers


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Sting with Paul Newman


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _The Color of Money_ with Tom Cruise


----------



## Toktorill

... who was in "Legend" with Tim Curry ...


----------



## Goblin

Who was in IT with John Ritter


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in Problem Child with Amy Yasbeck,


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Mask" with Peter Riegert


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Isabella and the Magic Brush_ with Frank Oz


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Return of the Jedi with Mark Hamil


----------



## badger

Who was in "_The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia_" with Kristy McNichol...


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in Little Darlings with Tatum O'Neal.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Paper Moon with Ryan O'Neal


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Chances Are with Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Iron Man with Beau Bridges


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in The Fabulous Baker Boys with Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Batman Returns with Danny Devito


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Twins with Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Predator with Carl Weathers


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Death Hunt with Lee Marvin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Delta Force with Chuck Norris


----------



## Evil Queen

Who was in Good Guys Wear Black with Anne Archer.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Raise the Titanic with Alec Guinness


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Star Wars with Harrison Ford


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade with Sean Connery


----------



## badger

Who was in _Zardoz_ with Charlotte Rampling...


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in the Verdict with Paul Newman.


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Message in a Bottle with Kevin Costner


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Dragonfly with Ron Rifkin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Majestic with Jim Carrey


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Liar, Liar with Jennifer Tilley


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Haunted Mansion with Eddie Murphy


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Shrek with Cameron Diaz


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in The Holiday with Jude Law


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Road to Perdition_ with Daniel Craig


----------



## Evil Queen

Who was in The Golden Compass with Ian McKellen


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Lord of the Rings with Liv Tyler


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Super with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Hollow Man with Elizabeth Shue


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _Leaving Las Vegas_ with Nicolas Cage


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in The Sorcerer's Apprentice with Alfred Molina


----------



## badger

Who was in _Enchanted April_ with Polly Walker...


----------



## fick209

Who was in Patriot Games with Harrison Ford...


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Star Wars with Carrie Fisher


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Blues Brothers with Henry Gibson


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Escape to Witch Mountain with Eddie Albert


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Longest Day with Robert Mitchum


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Scrooged with Bill Murray


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Ghostbusters with Sigourney Weaver


----------



## jdsteel82

Who was in Avatar with Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Resident Evil with Milla Jovovich


----------



## badger

Who was in _Return to the Blue Lagoon _with Brian Krause (who I know personally)


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Beyond Loch Ness with Donnelly Rhodes


----------



## Evil Andrew

... Who was in _Gunfight in Abilene_ with Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Unjustly Accused with Richard Crenna


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _The Pride of St. Louis
_ with Dan Daily


----------



## Luigi Bored

...who was in The Private Files of J. Edgar Hoover with Rip Torn


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Beastmaster with Mark Singer


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Angel Blade_ with Margot Kidder


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Nightmare Man with Lee Horsely


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Sword and The Sorceror with Richard Lynch


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Halloween with Malcolm McDowell


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who was in Milk Money with Melanie Griffith


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Cherry 2000 with Laurence Fishburne


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in The Matrix with Keanu Reeves


----------



## Evil Andrew

.... who was in _Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey _with Pam Grier


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Something wicked this way comes with Jason Robards


----------



## Luigi Bored

who was in Enemy of the State with Will Smith


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Wild Wild West with Kevin Kline


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in The Pink Panther with Steve Martin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Three Amigoes with Chevy Chase


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Zoom with Tim Allen


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Thye Santa Clause 2 with Elizabeth Mitchell


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Running Scared with John Noble


----------



## creep factor

Who was in the Return of the King with Christopher Lee


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Horror of Dracula with Peter Cushing


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Star Wars (episode IV) with Harrison Ford


----------



## Goblin

Who was was in Raiders of the Lost Ark with John Rhys Davies


----------



## Evil Andrew

... Who was in _Shogun_ with Richard Chamberlain


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Towering Inferno with William Holden


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in The Wild Bunch with Ernest Borgnine


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _The Whistle at Eaton Falls_ with Lloyd Bridges


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Airplane with Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Creepshow with Adrienne Barbeau (who I've met)


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Ghost Rock with Gary Busey


----------



## Goblin

Who was on Predator 2 with Danny Glover


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Death at a Funeral with Chris Rock


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Pootie Tang _with Robert Vaughn


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Bullitt with Steve McQueen


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Magnificent Seven with Yul Brynner


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in The King & I with Deborah Kerr


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in An Affair to Remember Cary Grant


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Operation Petticoat with Tony Curtis


----------



## Luigi Bored

who was in Lobster Man From Mars with Dean Jacobson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Junior with Danny Devito


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Deck the Halls with Kristin Davis


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Sex in the City with Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in Girls just wanna have fun with Helen Hunt.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Twister with Bill Paxton


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Thunderbirds with Ben Kingsley


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Ghandi _ with John Gielgud


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Haunted with Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Van Helsing with Hugh Jackman


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Kate and Leopold with Meg Ryan


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Sleepless in Seattle with Tom Hanks


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Forrest Gump with Sally Fields


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Smokey and the Bandit with Jackie Gleason


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _How to Commit Marriage_ with Bob Hope


----------



## Luigi Bored

...who was in My Favorite Brunette with Lon Chaney


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Wolfman with Claude Rains


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in The Clairvoyant with Fay Wray


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was, of course, in _King Kong (1933)_ with Bruce Cabot


----------



## Luigi Bored

...who was in The Sheriff of Fractured jaw with Jayne Mansfield


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Girl Can't Help It with Tom Ewell


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who was in Easy Money with Joe Pesci


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Home Alone with Catherine O'Hara


----------



## Luigi Bored

who was in Frankenweenie with Martin Short


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _The Three Amigos_ with Chevy Chase


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Memoirs of The Invisible Man with Darryl Hannah


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Splash_ with Eugene Levy


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Armed and Dangerous with the late great John Candy


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Stripes_ with Bill Murray


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Scrooged with John Forsythe


----------



## Evil Andrew

.... who was in _Madame X _with Lana Turner


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Bad and the beautiful with Kirk Douglas


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Eddie Macon's Run _ with Lee Purcell


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Big Wednesday with Jan-Micheal Vincent


----------



## badger

Who was in "The Banana Splits Adventure Hour" with Don Messick...


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Jetsons meet the Flintstones with Mel Blanc


----------



## badger

Who was in _Strange Brew_ with Dave Thomas...


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Rat Race with Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _The Color Purple _with Oprah


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Beloved with Danny Glover


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Lethal Weapon _with Mel Gibson


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Maverick with James Gardner


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Support Your Local Gunfighter _with Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Power with Micheal Rennie


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _The Day the Earth Stood Still _ with Patricia Neal


----------



## Goblin

Who was in In Harms Way with John Wayne


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _The Shootist_ with Scatman Crothers


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Zapped with Scott Baio


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _I Love N.Y. _with Christopher Plummer


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Dracula 2000 with Gerard Butler


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Law Abiding Citizen with Jamie Foxx


----------



## Evil Andrew

... Who was in _Collateral_ with Javier Bardem


----------



## Goblin

Who was in No Country for Old Men with Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Men in Black _with Rip Torn


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Beastmaster with Marc Singer


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....who was in _Body Chemistry_ with Mary Crosby


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Legend of Zorro with Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Splitting Heirs_ with Eric Idle


----------



## Goblin

Who was in European Vacation with Chevy Chase


----------



## Shier Terror

Who was in Caddyshack with Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Back to School with Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in the 1982 classic _"Creepshow"_' with Hal Holbrook


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Magnum Force with Clint Eastwood


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Heartbreak Ridge_ with Mario Van PeebLes


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Solo with Barry Corbin


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who played Uncle Bob in_ Urban Cowboy_ with Debra Winger


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Terms of Endearment with Shirley MacLaine


----------



## Evil Andrew

... Who was in _Two Mules for Sister Sarah_ with Clint Eastwood


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Tarantula with John Agar


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Chisum_ with the Duke


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Rio Bravo with Dean Martin


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Cannonball Run_ with Burt Reynolds


----------



## debbie5

Who was in Deliverance with that guy....


----------



## Goblin

Who?????


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> Who was in Deliverance with that guy....


Ned Beatty










Mountain Man: What do you want to do now? 
Toothless Man: [grinning] He got a real pretty mouth ain't he? 
Mountain Man: That's the truth 
Toothless Man: [to Ed] You gonna do some prayin' for me, boy. And you better pray good.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Superman the Movie with Christopher Reeve


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Deathtrap with Dyan Cannon


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Revenge of The Pink Panther with Peter Sellars


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_ with Slim Pickens


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Howling with Dee Wallace Stone


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _The Hills Have Eyes _with Michael Berryman


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Weird Science with Kelly LeBrock


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Woman in Red with Gene Wilder


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in Stir Crazy with Richard Pryor


----------



## debbie5

Who toasted himself, like Michael Jackson....


----------



## Goblin

Who did Thriller with Vincent Price


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Dragonwyck_ with Harry Morgan


----------



## debbie5

..who was in The Apple Dumpling Gang with Don Knotts....


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Love God with Anne Francis


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Bad Day at Black Rock _with Spencer Tracy


----------



## debbie5

Who was in Katherine Hepburn....


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Bringing up Baby with Cary Grant


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Houseboat_ with a 24 yr old Sophia Loren


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Grumpier Old Men with Walter Mathau


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Grumpy Old Men_ with Jack Lemmon


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Mister Roberts with James Cagney


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Ragtime _with Elizabeth McGovern


----------



## debbie5

Who was in Breakfast Club with Emilio Estevez (who hs also managed to stay out of the headlines his whole life...)


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Maximum Overdrive with Yeardley Smith


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Toothless with Kirstie Alley


----------



## debbie5

Who appeared in a bikini, but with a BIG beach towel hiding her BIG ass on "Oprah"....


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _The Color Purple_ with Whoopie


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Sister Act" with Kathy Najimy


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Hocus Pocus with Bette Midler


----------



## Demise

Who was in The Rose with Harry Dean Stanton...


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _The Green Mille _with Graham Greene


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Maverick with Mel Gibson


----------



## Draik41895

Who was in pocahontas with David Ogden Stiers


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in Doc Hollywood with Michael J Fox


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Back To The Future_ with Crispin Glover


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Alice in Wonderland with Johnny Depp


----------



## autumnghost

Who is in The Tourist with Angelina Jolie (boys, please stop drooling on the keyboard;-))


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Lookin' to Get Out (1982)
_ with Ann Margaret


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Kitten with a Whip with John Forsythe


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Escape from Fort Bravo_ with William Holden


----------



## debbie5

who was in the OMen II...with ...with....


----------



## Goblin

Lee Grant 

Who was in Charlie Chan and the curse of the dragon queen
with Peter Ustinov


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Logan's Run _with Michael York


----------



## fick209

...who was in "Austin Powers, International Man of Mystery" with good old Mike Myers


----------



## debbie5

Who was born in Canada, along with Martin Short....


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Santa Clause 3 with Tim Allen


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in Wild Hogs with Martin Lawrence


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Death at a Funeral _with Peter Dinklage


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Elf with Will Ferrell


----------



## debbie5

( he said "Dinklage"...hee hee hee!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Megamind _with Brad Pitt


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Cool World with Gabriel Byrne


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Usual Suspects with Kevin Spacey


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in Men Who Star at Goats with George Clooney


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Oceans Eleven with Julia Roberts


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....who was in _Charlie Wilson's War_ with Tom Hanks


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Apollo 13 with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _A Few Good Men _ with Jack Nicholson

You Can't Handle The Truth !


----------



## scareme

Who was in Goin' South with Mary Steenburgen.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Back to the Future 3 with Christopher Lloyd


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Star Trek: Search for Spock with William Shatner

You Klingon bastard, you killed my son!


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in T J Hooker with Adrian Zmed


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Grease 2 _with Michelle Pfeiffer....


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Batman Returns with Micheal Keaton


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....who was in _Night Shift_ with Henry Winkler


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Heroes with Sally Field


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Smokey And The Bandit_ with Burt Reynolds


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Cannonball Run with Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## Evil Andrew

... who was in _Creepshow_ with Hal Holbrook


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Fog with Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Top Gun_ with Anthony Edwards


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Revenge of the Nerds with John Goodman


----------



## Evil Andrew

......who was in _The Big Lebowski_ with Jeff Bridges


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in True Grit with Josh Brolin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Jonah Hex with Morgan Fox


----------



## Spooky1

I think you meant Megan Fox (Morgan Fox was a Playboy bunny)

Who was in Jennifer's Body with Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Mamma Mia with Meryl Streep


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in death Becomes her with Goldie Hawn


----------



## scareme

Who was in Swing Shift with Holly Hunter.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Raising Arizona with Nicolas Cage


----------



## jdsteel82

... who was in _Gandhi_ with Martin Sheen


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Final Countdown with Kirk Douglas


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Vikings with Tony Curtis


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Some Like It Hot" with Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Seven Year Itch" with Tom Ewell


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Easy Money_ with Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Back to school" with Terry Farrell


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Hellraiser III: Hell on Earth with Doug Bradley


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Underground Entertainment: The Movie_ with Robert Englund


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Nightmare on Elm Street with Heather Langenkamp


----------



## scareme

Who was in Shocker with Mitch Pileggi.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the X-Files Movie with David Duchovny


----------



## scareme

Who was in Return To Me with Bonnie Hunt.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Green Mile" with Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Planet of the Apes _with Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Boogie Nights with Julianne Moore


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Evolution with Orlando Jones


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in *Office Space * with Ron Livingston


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Dinner for Schmucks with Lucy Punch


----------



## Goblin

Who was in You will meet a Tall, Dark Stranger with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in the Mask of Zorro with Kathryn Zeta Jones


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Chicago" with Richard Gere


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "American Gigolo" with Lauren Hutton


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in *Once Bitten* with Jim Carrey


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Mask" with Peter Riegert


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Chosen One with Rob Schneider


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Animal" with Edward Asner


----------



## scareme

Who was in "Elf" with James Caan.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Alien Nation" with Mandy Patinkin


----------



## debbie5

Who was in that Elmo in Garbageland video with Vanessa Williams...


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man" with Mickey Rourke


----------



## debbie5

Who was in 9 1/2 Weeks with what'shername...


----------



## debbie5

Kim Basinger...


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "My Stepmother is an Alien" with Alyson Hannigan


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "American Wedding" with Eugene Levy


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Cannibal Girls" with Andrea Martin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Wag the Dog with Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Stranger Than Fiction" with Queen Latifah (Roxy and I love this movie)


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Bone Collector with Ed O'neill


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Dutch with Jobeth Williams


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Fever Pitch" with Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Taxi with Queen Latifah


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Chicago" with Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in Entrapment with Sean Connery


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "You Only Live Twice" with Donald Pleasence


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Escape from New York with Kurt Russell


----------



## ORLOCK

Who was in Vanilla Sky with Jason Lee


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Dreamcatcher with Morgan Freeman


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Unleashed" with Jet Li


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Hero with Maggie Cheung


----------



## Monk

Who was in "Clean" with Nick Nolte


----------



## scareme

Who was in "The Deep" back when he was hot, with Eli Wallache.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Holiday" with Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Heavy with Gary Stretch


----------



## scareme

Who was in The King Maker with John Rhys-Davies.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Raiders of the Lost Ark with Harrison Ford


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Witness" with Lukas Haas


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Death in Love" with Adam Brody


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Jennifer's Body" with Megan Fox


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Transformers with Josh Duhamel


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in Ramona and Beezus with Selena Gomez


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over" with Ricardo Montalban


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan with William Shatner


----------



## scareme

Who was in Dodgeball with Ben Stiller.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Night at the Museum with Robin Williams


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Mrs. Doubtfire with Sally Fields


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Steel Magnolias with Dolly Parton


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Best Little Whore House In Texas with Dom Deluise


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Cannonball Run with Dean Martin


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in "You're Never Too Young" with Jerry Lewis


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Nutty Professor with Stella Stevens


----------



## scareme

Who was in Monster in The Closet with Paul Walker.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Fast and the Furious with Vin Diesel


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Chronicles Of Riddick with Karl Urban.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Star Trek (2009) with Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Them" with Fess Parker


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Davy Crockett and The River Pirates with Jeff York


----------



## scareme

Who was in Old Yeller with Fess Parker


----------



## Goblin

Who was in THem with James Arness


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The Thing, from another world" with Kenneth Tobey


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Beast from 20,000 Fathoms with Cecil Kellaway


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "I Married a Witch" with Veronica Lake


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "The Blue Dahlia" with Alan Ladd


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Robin hood with Errol Flynn


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Who was in Robin hood with Errol Flynn


Alan Ladd wasn't in Robin Hood, Alan Hale was.


----------



## Spooky1

oops, okay then 

Who was in The Great Gatsby with Betty Field


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Coogan's Bluff with Clint Eastwood


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who was in _Unforgiven_ with Gene Hackman

All right, I'm coming out. Any man I see out there, I'm gonna shoot him. Any sumbitch takes a shot at me, I'm not only gonna kill him, but I'm gonna kill his wife, all his friends, and burn his damn house down.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Bird Cage with Robin Williams


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> Alan Ladd wasn't in Robin Hood, Alan Hale was.


Opps, I didn't know you were checking our answers. I guess I'd better quit making them up then...just kidding.

Who was in Taxi Driver with Jody Foster. 

Who was in Dead Poets Society with Ethan Hawke


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Gattaca with Uma Thurman


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in Kill Bill with , Daryl Hannah


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Splash with John Candy


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Great Outdoors_ with Dan Akroyd


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Driving Miss Daisy with Jessica Tandy


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Batterries not Included with Hume Cronym


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Phantom of the Opera_ (1943) with Claude Rains


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Invisible Man with Gloria Stuart


----------



## Zurgh

OOPs, my bad.... continue on, please...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Who was in the Invisible Man with Gloria Stuart


.....who was in _Titanic _with Kathy Bates


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Misery with James Caan


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Elf" with Will Ferrell


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Bewitched with Nicole Kidman


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _The Others_ with Fionulla Flannigan


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Yes Man with Jim Carrey


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Bruce Almighty" with God ... er I mean Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Unforgiven with Gene Hackman


----------



## jaege

who was in Superman with Christopher Reeves


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Deathtrap with Michael Caine


----------



## Goblin

Who was in was in Without a clue with Ben Kingsley


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Gandhi_with John Gielgud.


----------



## Spooky1

who was in The Wicked Lady with Faye Dunaway


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Bonnie and Clyde" with Warren Beatty


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Dick Tracy with Madonna


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in A league of their own with Tom Hanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "Sleepless in Seattle" with Meg Ryan


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "When Harry Met Sally" with Billy Crystal.


----------



## jaege

Who was in City Slickers with Jack Palance.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Shane" with Jean Arthur


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Mr. Deeds goes to town with Gary Cooper


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _High Noon_ with Grace Kelly........


----------



## jaege

...who was in love with the prince of Morrocco...also in To Catch a Thief with Mr. Smooth - Cary Grant


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "An Affair to Remember" with Deborah Kerr


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Eye of the Devil" with Donald Pleasence


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Halloween with Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## jaege

Who is hot as the day is long, and was in Trading Places with Dan Akroyd.


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was "Grosse Point Blank" with John Cusack


----------



## Haunted Bayou

who was in "Sixteen Candles" with Molly Ringwald


----------



## Evil Andrew

......who was in _The Stand_ with Rob Lowe......


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Wayne's World with Mike Myers


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Cat in the Hat with Dakota Fanning


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Who was in 'War of the Worlds' with Tom Cruise


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Risky Business" with Rebecca De Mornay


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Risky Business with Tom Cruise


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Who was in A Few Good Men with Jack Nicholson


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Batman with Micheal Keaton


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Who was in Mr. Mom with Terri Garr


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......who was in _Young Frankenstein_ with Marty Feldman.....


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Silent Movie" with Dom Deluise


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......who was in _History of the World_ with Gregory Hines


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Running Scared" with Billy Crystal


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......who was in _Monsters Inc._ with James Coburn...........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Magnificent Seven with Yul Brynner


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "The King and I" with Deborah Kerr


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Heaven Knows Mr. Allison with Robert Mitchum


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Cape Fear" with Gregory Peck


----------



## Goblin

Who was in To Kill A Mockingbird with Paul Fix


----------



## Evil Andrew

...who was in _Down Mexico Way _with Gene Autry......


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Goldtown Ghosts with Gail Davis


----------



## PirateLady

who was in The Far Frontier with Roy Rogers


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Son of Paleface with Iron Eyes Cody


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Ernest Goes to Camp with Jim Varney


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in Wilder Napalm, with Dennis Quaid


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Dreamscape with Eddie Albert


----------



## Evil Andrew

........who was in _How To Beat The High Co$t Of Living_ with Susan Saint James.......


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Love at first bite with George Hamilton


----------



## Evil Andrew

............who was in _8 Heads in a Duffle Bag_ with Joe Pesci............


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in My Cousin Vinny with Ralph Macchio


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Karate Kid with Pat Morita


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Collision Course with Jay Leno


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Amercathon with John Ritter


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Sling Blade _with Billy Bob Thornton.........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Armagedden with Bruce Willis


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Whole Nine Yards with Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....who was in _Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore_ with Joe Pantoliano......


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Matrix with Keanu Reeves


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Day The Earth Stood Still with John Cleese


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in A Fish Called Wanda with Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Halloween H20 with Janet Leigh


----------



## Evil Andrew

......who was in _Psycho_ with Tony Perkins


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Trial with Orson Welles


----------



## Evil Andrew

.........who was in _Citizen Kane _with Agnes Moorehead.......


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Bat with Vincent Price


----------



## scareme

Who was in Johnny Scissorhands with Dianne Wiest.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Practical Magic with Goran Visnjic


----------



## Evil Andrew

........who was in _Ice Age_ with Ray Romano.......


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Welcome to Mooseport with Fred Savage


----------



## Goblin

Who was inLittle Monsters with Howie Mandell


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........who was in _Gas_ with Susan Anspach.............


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Five Easy Pieces with Jack Nicholson


----------



## scareme

Who was in the Shinning with Shelly Duvall


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Roxanne with Steve Martin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Cheaper By the Dozen with Bonnie Hunt


----------



## badger

Who was in Cars with Joe Ranft...


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......who was in _Monsters Inc _ with Steve Buscemi.........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Big Lebowski with Jeff Bridges


----------



## scareme

Who was in Thunderbolt and Lightfoot with Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....who was in _The Good, The Bad and The Ugly_ with Lee Van Cleef.............


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Beast from 20,000 Fathoms with Kenneth Tobey


----------



## Evil Andrew

........who was in _Dangerous Venture _ with William Boyd (Hopalong Cassidy)...........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Dead don't dream with Andy Clyde


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........who was in _The Road to Denver_ with Lee J. Cobb..........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Our Man Flint with James Coburn


----------



## Evil Andrew

......who was in _Payback_ with Mel Gibson..........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Lethal Weapon with Danny Glover


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in 2012 with Amanda Peet


----------



## Evil Andrew

............who was in _Gulliver's Travels_ with Billy Connolly...........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Last Samurai with Tom Cruise


----------



## Evil Andrew

....who was in _Tropic Thunder_ with Jay Baruchel........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Million Dollar Baby with Clint Eastwood


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Space Cowboys with Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Mist with Thomas Jane


----------



## Evil Andrew

............who was in _I Melt With You_ with Carla Gugino...........


----------



## scareme

Who was in Son-In Law with Pauly Shore.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Jury Duty with Tia Carrere


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............who was in _Wayne's World_ with Rob Lowe..........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in About Last Night with Demi Moore


----------



## scareme

Who was in Happy Tears with Ellen Barkin.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Switch with Jimmy Smits


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Switch with Ellen Barkin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Switch with Jimmy Smits


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in Vital Signs with Diane Lane.


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in The Outsiders with C. Thomas Howell


----------



## Goblin

Who was in E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial with Dee Wallace


----------



## PirateLady

Who was in The Howling with Slim Pickens.


----------



## Goblin

Who was 1941 with Christopher Lee


----------



## Evil Andrew

.........who was in _Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones_ with Temuera Morrison...........


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith with Natalie Portman


----------



## Night Watchman

who was in Beautiful Girls with Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Flintstones with John Goodman


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in Beyond the Sea with Kate Bosworth


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Superman Returns with Parker Posey


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Who was in Best in Show with Christopher Guest


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in This is Spinal Tap with Michael McKean


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Clue with Tim Curry


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in Legend with Billy Barty


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Lobster Man from Mars with Deborah Foreman


----------



## Goblin

Who was in My Chauffer with Sam J. Jones


----------



## Night Watchman

Who was in Flash Gordon with Timothy Dalton


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Hot Fuzz with Nick Frost


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Shaun of the Dead with Simon Pegg


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Star Trek with John Cho


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Who was in American Beauty with Peter Gallagher


----------



## scareme

Who was in House on Haunted Hill with Bridgette Wilson.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Billy Madison with Adam Sandler


----------



## scareme

Who was in Airheads with Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Big Lebowski with Jeff Bridges


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Who was in King Kong with Jessica Lange


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in Big Fish with Albert Finney


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Scrooge with John Houseman


----------



## theundeadofnight

Who was in The Fog with Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## Spooky1

who was in Back to school with Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............who was in _Caddyshack_ with Chevy Chase............


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Who was in Vacation With Beverly D'Angelo


----------



## Evil Andrew

.........who was in _Amerocan History X_ with Edward Norton.........


----------



## theundeadofnight

Who was in Red Dragon with Harvey Keitel


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Reservoir Dogs with Tim Roth


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Pulp Fiction with John Travolta


----------



## theundeadofnight

Who was in Michael with William Hurt


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Robin Hood with Russell Crowe


----------



## Draik41895

Who was in American Gangster with Denzel Washington


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Inside Man with Jodie Foster


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in the Silence of the Lambs with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Thor with Chris Hemsworth


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Star Trek with Lenard Nemoy


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Them with James Whitmore


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in Shawshank Redemption with Morgan Freeman (loved the movie)


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Se7en with Brad Pitt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Legends of the Fall _with sir Anthony Hopkins


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Meet Joe Black with Brad Pitt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Thelma and Louise _with Geena Davis (are we getting a little obsessed with Hopkins and Pitt I wonder)


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in the Long Kiss Goodnight with Samuel L Jackson! (Yeah that was a bit of a tail spin between the two!)


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Deep Blue Sea with Thomas Jane


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Boogie Nights_ with Philip Seymour Hoffman....


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in The Big Lebowski with Steve Buschemi


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Ghost World_ with Thora Birch (a weird little Independent Gem)


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in American Beauty with Chris Cooper


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Adaptation with Nicholas Cage


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Face/Off with John Travolta


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in on of my most favorite movies of all time _Love Song for Bobby Long _ along with Gabriel Macht (yummm!)


----------



## MrGrimm

who was in The Good Shepherd with Matt Damon


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Brothers Grimm with Lena Headey


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Remains of the Day _ with.....Emma Thompson....I bet you guys thought I was going to say Anthony Hopkins again.....


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Stranger Than Fiction with Maggie Gyllenhaal (Great movie!)


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in The Dark Knight with Heath Ledger


----------



## Goblin

Who was in A knight's Tale with Mark Addy


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in The Full Monty with Tom Wilkinson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Burke and Hare with Bill Bailey


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Saving Grace_ with Craig Ferguson


----------



## scareme

Who was in Vampire Bats with Lucy Lawless.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Bedtime Stories with Adam Sandler


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who as in _Spanglish_ with Tea Leoni


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Deep Impact with Morgan Freeman


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Driving Miss Daisy _ with Jessica Tandy


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Batteries Not Included with Hume Cronyn


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Cocoon with Don Ameche


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Corrina, Corrina _ with Ray Liotta


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Goodfellas with Robert De Niro


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Heat with Val Kilmer


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Batman Forever with Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in No Country For Old Men with Kelly MacDonald


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Finding Neverland _ with Johnny Depp (one of the best movies ever...)


----------



## scareme

Who was in Platoon with Tom Berenger.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Rustlers Rhapsody with Andy Griffith


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Play the Game with Doris Roberts


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Christmas Vacation with Chevy Chase


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Caddyshack with Bill Murray


----------



## Goblin

Who was in What about Bob with Richard Dreyfus


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Stakeout with Emilio Estevez


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Maximum Overdrive with Christopher Murney


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Slap Shot with Paul Newman


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid with Robert Redford


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Spy Game with Brad Pitt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Inglourious Basterds_ with Mélanie Laurent


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Inglorius Bastards with Brad Pit


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Snatch with Benicio Del Toro


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Usual Suspects with Kevin Spacey


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in GlenGarry Glen Ross with Alec Baldwin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Beetlejuice with Geena Davis


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Hero with Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Tootsie_ with Bill Murray


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Zombieland with Emma Stone


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in House Bunny with Kat Dennings


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Thor with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Hearts in Atlantis with Anton Yelchin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Charlie Bartlett with Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Kiss Kiss Bang Bang with Val Kilmer


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Batman Forever with Jim Carey


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in The Truman Show with Ed Harris


----------



## scareme

Who was in Sweet Dreams with Jessica Lange.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in King Kong with Jeff Bridges


----------



## scareme

Who was in Against All Odds with Rachel Ward.


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Wide Sargasso Sea with Micheal York


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Who was in _The Haunting of Hell House _ with Claudia Christian


----------



## scareme

Who was in Overnight with James D'Arcy


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World with Paul Bettany


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Priest with Maggie Q


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Live Free or Die Hard with Justin Long


----------



## scareme

Who was in Going the Distance with Drew Barrymore.


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in The Wedding Singer with Adam Sandler


----------



## Goblin

Who in Happy Gilmore with Bob Barker


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Overlanders with Helen Shaver


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in the Craft with Fairuza Balk


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in American History X with Ed Norton


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Illusionist with Rufus Sewell.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Dark City with Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in PhoneBooth with Colin Farrel


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Daredevil with Ben Affleck


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Good Will Hunting _ with Robin Williams


----------



## scareme

Who was in Patch Adams with Michael Jeter.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _The Green Mile _ with Mr. Jingles


----------



## Spooky1

No IMDB listing for a rat so ...

Who was in The Green Mile with Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in the Island with Sean Bean


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Goldeneye with Pierce Brosnan


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Tomorrow Never Dies with Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Sunshine with Chris Evans


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in the Losers with Eric Roberts


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Dark Knight with Christian Bale


----------



## Monk

Who was in The Fighter with Mark Wahlberg


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in the Departed with Leo DiCaprio


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Titanic with Kate Winslet


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Holiday with Jack Black


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Tropic Thunder with Ben Stiller


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Night at the Museum with Robin Williams


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Good Will Hunting with Ben Affleck


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Daredevil with Jennifer Garner


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Juno with Jason Bateman


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Horrible Bosses with Charlie Day


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Bad Company with Chris Rock


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Head of State with Robin Givens


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Blankman with Jason Alexander


----------



## scareme

Who was in Pretty Woman with Hector Elizondo.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Runaway Bride with Richard Gere


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Chicago with Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Frightmaster-General

...who starred in The Phantom with Kristy Swanson, who starred in....


----------



## Spooky1

Who was on Buffy The Vampire Slayer with Paul Reubens


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Blow with Johnny Depp


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Sleepy Hollow with Christina Ricci


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Black Snake Moan with Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Iron Man 2 with Robert Downey Jr


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Kiss Kiss Bang Bang with Val Kilmer


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Batman Forever with Jim Carrey


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Dumb and Dumber with Jeff Daniels


----------



## Chuck

Who was in "The Five People you Meet in Heaven" with Michael Imperioli.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Clockers with John Turturro


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Oh brother, where art thou with George Clooney


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Ocean's 11 with Matt Damon


----------



## Chuck

Who was in Rounders with Edward Norton


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in American History X with Fairuza Balk


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Craft with Rachel True


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Half Baked with Dave Chappelle


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Undercover Brother with Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Starship Troopers with Casper Van Dien


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Sleepy Hollow with Christina Ricci


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Who was in Adams Family with Chrisopher Lloyd


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Back to the Future with Michael J. Fox


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Who was in homeward Bound with Sally Field.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Smoky and the Bandit with Burt Reynolds


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Cannonball Run with Dean Martin


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Sons of Katie Elder with John Wayne


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Who was in McLintock with Maureen O'Hara.


----------



## autumnghost

Who was in the Foxes of Harrow with Rex Harrison


----------



## Goblin

Who was in My Fair Lady with Audrey Hepburn


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Roman Holiday with Gregory Peck


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Omen with Lee Remick


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Hallujah Trail with Burt Lancaster


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Killers with Ava Gardner.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Pandora and the Flying Dutchman" with James Mason


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Yellowbeard with Peter Boyle


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Young Frankenstein" with Madeline Kahn


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Cheap Detective with Vic Tayback


----------



## Goblin

Who was in With six you get Eggroll with Doris Day


----------



## scareme

Who was in Midnight Lace with Rex Harrison.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in My Fair Lady with Audrey Hepburn


----------



## scareme

Who was in Funny Face with the man I wanted to marry, Fred Astaire.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Holiday Inn with Bing Crosby


----------



## scareme

Who was in every "Road to" film with Bob Hope.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in said Road To movies with Dorthy Lamour


----------



## scareme

Who was in My favorite Brunett with Bob Hope.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Son Of Paleface with Jane Russell


----------



## Drago

Who was in Gentlemen Prefer Blondes with Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Some Like It Hot with Tony Curtis


----------



## scareme

Who was in Houdini with Janet Leigh.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Fog with Hal Holbrook


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Fog with Jamie Leigh Curtis.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Virus with Donald Sutherland


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Kelly's Heroes with Telly Savalas


----------



## Drago

Who was in On Her Majesty's Secret Service with George Lanzenby


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Gettysburg with Stephen Lang


----------



## Drago

Who was in Conan the Barbarian (' 11) with Jason Momoa


----------



## scareme

Who was in Pipeline with Amanda Righetti.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Cats Dancing on Jupiter with Jonathan Bennett


----------



## scareme

Who was in Cheaper By The Dozen 2 with Bonnie Hunt.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Cheaper by the Dozen with Steve Martin


----------



## scareme

Who was in The Jerk with M Emmit Walsh


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Blade Runner with William Sanderson


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Last Man Standing with Bruce Willis


----------



## scareme

Who was in Sin City with Clive Owen.


----------



## Goblin

Who was in King Arthur with Kira Knightley


----------



## scareme

Who was in Bend it like Beckham with Juliet Stevenson.


----------



## Drago

Who was in Desert Flower with Liya Kebede.
*
*


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Lord of War with Nicolas Cage


----------



## Drago

Who was in Knowing with Rose Byrne.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Dead Girl with Toni Collette


----------



## Drago

Who was in the Sixth Sense with Bruce Willis


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Sunset with James Garner


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in Murphy's Romance with Sally Field...


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Smokey and the Bandit with Burt Reynolds


----------



## Goblin

Who was in the Cannonball Run with Dean Martin


----------



## scareme

Who was in Scared Stiff with Jerry Lewis.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Nutty Professor with Stella Stevens


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Manitou with Tony Curtis


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in 'Some Like it Hot' with Marilyn Monroe...


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Gentlemen Prefer Blondes with Jane Russell


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Paleface with Bob Hope


----------



## Hairazor

Who was in My Favorite Spy with Hedy Lamarr


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure you didn't mean Hedley? :googly: 

Who was in Samson and Delilah with Victor Mature


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was in "Demetrius and the Gladiators" with Susan Hayward


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in White Witch Doctor with Walter Slezak


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Come September with Rock Hudson


----------



## Hairazor

Who was in "Pillow Talk" with Doris Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

who was in "The Glass Bottom Boat" with Rod Taylor


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Time Machine with Yvette Mimieux


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Black hole with Anthony Perkins


----------



## scareme

Who was in Ffolkes with Roger Moore.


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Live and Let Die with Geoffrey Holder


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Boomerang with Eddie Murphy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Trading Places_ with Jamie Lee Curtis...(the scream queen)


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Virus with Joanna Pacula


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _Tombstone_ with Val (I'm your Huckleberry) Kilmer


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Top Secret with Peter Cushing


----------



## Goblin

Who was in House of Long Shadows with Vincent Price


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in Edward Scissorhands with Johnny Dep


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Dark Shadows with Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in Scarface with Al Pacino....


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Devil's Advocate with Connie Nielsen


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Gladiator with Russell Crowe


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _A Beautiful Mind_ with Ed Harris


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Abyss with Meg Foster


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Errrrr....uhmmmm...Goblin, I think you may be incorrect...Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio was in the Abyss with Ed Harris (not Meg Foster)....and she was also in The Perfect Storm with Diane Lane


----------



## TarotByTara

Pumpkin5 said:


> The Perfect Storm with Diane Lane


who was also in the movie UNFAITHFUL with Olivier Martinez...


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Blood and Chocolate with Agnes Bruckner


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Woods with Bruce Campbell


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in Spiderman with Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Interview with the Vampire with Tom Cruise


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Losin' It with Shelley Long


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Outrageous Fortune with George Carlin


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure with Keanu Reeves


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in was in Constantine with Tilda Swinton


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in Cronicles of Narnia with Anna Popplewell


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Little Vampire with Rollo Weeks


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Girl with a Pearl Earring with Cillian Murphy


----------



## TarotByTara

who was in 28 DAYS LATER with naomie harris


----------



## graveyardmaster

who was in THE CABIN IN THE WOODS with kristen connolly


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Revolutionary Road with David Harbour


----------



## Goblin

Who was in War of the Worlds with Tom Cruise


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Minority Report with Lois Smith


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Twister with Helen Hunt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Who was in _As Good As it Gets_ with Greg Kinnear


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Mystery Men with Paul Reubens


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Buffy the Vampire Slayer with Kristy Swanson


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Who was in "Dude Where's My Car" with Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Texas Rangers with Rachael Leigh Cook


----------



## Goblin

Who was in She's All That with Freddie Prinz Jr.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Who was in Scooby Doo with Matthew Lillard


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Hi, Guy!)

who was in "Endless Bummer" with Ray Santiago


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

(Hi, Rox!)

Who was in "Meet the Fockers" with Tim Blake Nelson


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Minority Report with Max von Sydow


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Dreamscape with Kate Capshaw


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Who was in The Love Letter with Ellen Degeneres


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Finding Nemo with Willem Dafoe


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Spider-Man with Tobey McGuire


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Pleasantville with Don Knotts


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Ghost and Mr. Chicken with Dick Sergeant


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in The Beast with a Million Eyes with Paul Birch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was uncredited in "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World" with Spencer Tracy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Who was in _Dante's Inferno_ with Rita Hayworth....


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in "Down to Earth" with James Gleason


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Arsenic and Old Lace with Cary Grant


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Who was in _The Grass is Greener_ with Deborah Kerr


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Casino Royale with David Niven


----------



## Goblin

Who was in The Pink Panther with Peter Sellars


----------



## MrGrimm

Who was in Murder by Death with Peter Falk


----------



## Spooky1

Who was in Princess Bride with Fred Savage


----------



## Goblin

Who was in Little Monsters with Howie Mandel


----------

